# Zelos Swordfish (NH35 or 2892 options)



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

My wallet weeps at this. Elshan posted these pics on the FB group and stated they will be available in about 3 weeks time. Approx. USD299 fpr NH35, USD500 for 2892 with a date at 6.

Help.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Specs... cos we are WIS.

Quick specs
42mm Dia, 13.5mm total thickness
48mm L2L
300m WR
Seiko NH35 or ETA2892
Sapphire crystal
Sandwich dial with C3/BGW9 lume
Bracelet/leather included
Ceramic bezel (or steel for the green model)


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hmm looks like a nice dressy diver, I wished the end links drops down and doesn't stick out to extend the l2l


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Like the sandwich dial and color choices....Really like the 2892 option at a very fair price.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Really like the 2892 option at a very fair price.


That is a good price. Interesting.


----------



## Glacier (Oct 28, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> Hmm looks like a nice dressy diver, I wished the end links drops down and doesn't stick out to extend the l2l


Hmmm is it a dressy diver? I see it as an unabashedly sporty diver.

BTW I'd pick the less ubiquitous NH35 even if the price gap was smaller!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

I think 48mm L2L is pretty manageable for me (6.75inch wrist). From the side profile, it does look like the lugs angle down a bit. 

Agreed on the pricing for the 2896 but I'm cautious about the date window as there are no renders of it so far. 

On a whole, I'm torn between the teal or the black. The black reminds me of Nodus' Contrail (sand dial!) while the teal looks like a superhero with funky spandex.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Any idea how long before they ship? 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

WOW.....another super piece from Elshan!

Wish they were 44mm but will still want one or two or three.....


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Is this supposed to be teal or green? I can't really tell, I'm leaning towards blue but I have a blue hammer head already and it seems too similar. I really do wish crown was at 4 though


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

I like the black and the blue, side view looks a little chunky but 13.5mm doesn't sound too bad (maybe pic makes it look worse?). Not a fan of the bracelet and clasp but would wear it on rubber anyway. I'll keep an eye on these.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

A bronze one of these would be sweet.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

AVS_Racing said:


> Is this supposed to be teal or green? I can't really tell, I'm leaning towards blue but I have a blue hammer head already and it seems too similar. I really do wish crown was at 4 though


Not guaranteed, but aquamarine sounds good to me!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Mil6161 said:


> Any idea how long before they ship?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Elshan mentioned orders will open up in 3 weeks time and shipping will proceed one week later after ordering.



AVS_Racing said:


> Is this supposed to be teal or green? I can't really tell, I'm leaning towards blue but I have a blue hammer head already and it seems too similar. I really do wish crown was at 4 though





chronomeister said:


> Not guaranteed, but aquamarine sounds good to me!


Yes, aquamarine sounds good ! Im really torn between that and the black sand dial.

Update: If you are interested in the 2892, it will only be available a few weeks later as the movement supplier is taking a bit longer.


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

"Yes, aquamarine sounds good ! Im really torn between that and the black sand dial.

Update: If you are interested in the 2892, it will only be available a few weeks later as the movement supplier is taking a bit longer."

Me too....so i'm going to get both!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

As it stand Eishan has held hostage to my bank account for some time now. It appears that will be the case again! Generally a fan of the "date" option, in this case I'm actually liking how the "no date" option looks.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

chronomeister said:


> "Yes, aquamarine sounds good ! Im really torn between that and the black sand dial.
> 
> Update: If you are interested in the 2892, it will only be available a few weeks later as the movement supplier is taking a bit longer."
> 
> Me too....so i'm going to get both!!!!!!!!!!


I'm having that same evil thought now.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

watchobs said:


> As it stand Eishan has held hostage to my bank account for some time now. It appears that will be the case again! Generally a fan of the "date" option, in this case I'm actually liking how the "no date" option looks.


Yeah, it looks really clean doesn't it?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Is the Seiko version gonna have a date? I don't think I've seen a 6 date with Seiko movements


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

No they will not have one. Only the 2892 will have.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

AVS_Racing said:


> Is the Seiko version gonna have a date? I don't think I've seen a 6 date with Seiko movements


Armida A7 houses an NH movement with a 6 date









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Any new pics ?? I'm on the fence if I'm getting one and if I do still deciding on color. ...thanks

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Also my Zelos Hammerhead











ZASKAR36 said:


> Armida A7 houses an NH movement with a 6 date
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^I actually own both lol and I totally forgot about it. That sucks that the Seiko ones have no date


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

The good thing about no-date dials with Seiko date movements is that they can be easily converted:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/converting-true-no-date-unimatic-u2-project-4493515.html



AVS_Racing said:


> ^^I actually own both lol and I totally forgot about it. That sucks that the Seiko ones have no date


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks like the "Swordfish" is ready to order now & shipped in 3 weeks:

https://zeloswatches.com/collections/swordfish-diver?mc_cid=3d52d7ae7e&mc_eid=d0089eb727


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Uh oh.










That looks darn good.

If the quality is on par with their latest offerings that's a pretty great deal, especially on bracelet.

I like the hands and dial.

Case is pretty cool and the 48mm length is pretty good on a 42mm.

I also wish it had female endlinks that dropped straight down but it may be ok due to the 48mm.


----------



## ReactorMonk (Oct 9, 2017)

I'd happily pay $299 for the Seiko version, cool price, but $500 for the ETA? Mmhh, not sure, however is a nice diver, maybe a little too much "Hammerhead dial" but still nice


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I kind of like that it is similar to a smaller sleeker Hammerhead which was just too chunky for me.

The seiko is a great price. Considering the eta it's a 2892 not a 2824 that's a very fair price.

To me it appears more like a Nh35a type of watch, if that makes sense, probably the better value is there.

A 2892 feels like it belongs in a more refined piece. But the 2892 is still a pretty great movement.


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Awesome diver and awesome price!

Really Liking the Aquamarine with white hand change and stainless bezel! Have always been a fan for sandwich dials!
I'm in............:-!:-!:-!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

chronomeister said:


> Awesome diver and awesome price!
> 
> Really Liking the Aquamarine with white hand change and stainless bezel! Have always been a fan for sandwich dials!
> I'm in............:-!:-!:-!


Nice work! Fist in the pool .♂

The stainless bezel looks good. It's a pretty unique looking piece. I would be interested to see what the dial looks like in different lights.

I think the hands are polished steel though?


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Your right...the changed aquamarine dial hands are steel, lume in the middle is white.....really like the way they blend in with the rehaut and case/bezel.....very clean design.

Another change is the vintage lume on the black sand models...way cool.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zelos keeps pumping out great designs T amazing prices. Just fantastic 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I don’t know how they do it financially really. 

Zelos do pump out more models a year it seems than most of their competitors. 

So perhaps they have a smaller profit margin per unit and cover that by selling a larger volume of total pieces in the year. 

But really who knows. It is remarkable though what you can get at $300. That’s a bargain for a quality auto that has a reputation to back it up. I guess that pricing for a similar speced watch does come around, say Richard LeGrand, but then it is usually an unknown Kickstarter company. 

I think I may have read something in the marketing today it was their most affordable watch. So maybe they are targeting to compete with brands like helm. Also don’t know how Helm does it and stays afloat. 

Bottom line is it’s good on our end. 

Are there any other pics floating around out there?

I’m wondering if the 13mm is not the total height as the one shot from the side shared above made it look pretty chunky for 13.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

13mm does sound pretty thin for an NH35 and especially for a zelos watch. If I were to guess that's without the crystal.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Some great looking watches for very reasonable prices. Anyone know if the bracelet tapers? Do they taper on other Zelos models?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

They didn't on the hammerhead iirc but the makos do slightly. Not sure about this one but I asked on Facebook. I'll report back once I get a response.

Edit: no taper on the bracelet.

Another edit: somebody asked if Elshan can size the bracelet before shipping it out. Elshan agreed...wut??

Looks like it'll come in all-black as well...


----------



## Paul M (Aug 3, 2018)

Are you all sure it's a stainless bezel on the aquamarine? Zelos site lists ceramic in it's specs. I'm leaning towards that one and want to be sure what I'm looking at.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

househalfman said:


> They didn't on the hammerhead iirc but the makos do slightly. Not sure about this one but I asked on Facebook. I'll report back once I get a response.
> 
> Edit: no taper on the bracelet.
> 
> ...


Any new pics of aquamarine?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Eishan got me again! And I'm more than okay with that! Aqua, NH35, I'm in! 3 weeks for delivery, another +.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dang a straight 22 with ratcheting clasp will be very chunky. That clasp will be pretty big. 

It may look great though on rubber. 

Still very tempted. I like the case,dial and hands a lot. 

I have always enjoyed the Zelos framed baton hands but I think I prefer the solid and beveled versions on the Swordfish


----------



## DrCoras (Jul 15, 2018)

While I wanted the 2892 movement, the NH35 dial looks much cleaner. Even with a small date window, the cleaner date-less dial on the Aquamarine is a stunner. In for one!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Yeah, some one asked on the FB Zelos group and he said he will try.

That PVD looks good as well, glad Elshan shared that photo with the group. Makes me think through if I really want the no-date black dial SS.



househalfman said:


> They didn't on the hammerhead iirc but the makos do slightly. Not sure about this one but I asked on Facebook. I'll report back once I get a response.
> 
> Edit: no taper on the bracelet.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3xtra (Nov 5, 2007)

Paul M said:


> Are you all sure it's a stainless bezel on the aquamarine? Zelos site lists ceramic in it's specs. I'm leaning towards that one and want to be sure what I'm looking at.


Click on the aquamarine. It states steel bezel for aesthetics reason. They look good. Torn between this and the blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

To Good A Deal to sit on the fence....

I'm in for a black sand as well, gold hand change - blends well w/ the vintage lume!:-!:-!


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

Dig the black sand on stainless bracelet, only thing that is holding me back is the yellow seconds hand.


----------



## Paul M (Aug 3, 2018)

3xtra said:


> Click on the aquamarine. It states steel bezel for aesthetics reason. They look good. Torn between this and the blue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, don't know how I kept missing the first sentence.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

In with that as well!



chronomeister said:


> To Good A Deal to sit on the fence....
> 
> I'm in for a black sand as well, hand change and vintage lume!:-!:-!


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

ddru said:


> Dig the black sand on stainless bracelet, only thing that is holding me back is the yellow seconds hand.


I am not a big fan of the yellow second hand either...but at least it's not a lollipop! Note- the hands on this model are gold trim, another great attention to detail as it blends well with the vintage lume.

The sand pebble dial is unique and very cool....need magnified pics to see it better.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

chronomeister said:


> To Good A Deal to sit on the fence....
> 
> I'm in for a black sand as well, gold hand change (blends well w/ the vintage lume) and vintage lume!:-!:-!


That's one of the better looking "vintage" divers I have seen. Usually I don't like the forced patina. Maybe the sand dial helps to pull it off better.

Either way, congrats to you! Enjoy it and I will vicariously enjoy your pics!


----------



## walter (Feb 26, 2006)

the sapphire xtal profile is flat, yes?


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

walter said:


> the sapphire xtal profile is flat, yes?


Yes it is


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok fine

I'm in for the seiko blue










There's too much to like to pass this one up. If the fit is good it could be a great daily driver.

The blue colour 

dial design

hand design

size and case shape

Double lume 

Bracelet with ratchet clasp

Matte ceramic bezel

Sapphire 

300m 

Value


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Ok fine
> 
> I'm in for the seiko blue
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard! Looking forward to one of your reviews of it.


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

"There’s too much to like to pass this one up. If the fit is good it could be a great daily driver. "

Got....cha........


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Welcome aboard! Looking forward to one of your reviews of it.


Yah it should be a fun one to review I reckon. I have a window right now so I can probably get one done sooner than later I hope.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

chronomeister said:


> "There's too much to like to pass this one up. If the fit is good it could be a great daily driver. "
> 
> Got....cha........


Yah caught me


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Yah it should be a fun one to review I reckon. I have a window right now so I can probably get one done sooner than later I hope.


Perfect picture


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I received a response from Zelos saying the 13mm is the all in total height. 

That’s pretty good then. I imagine it will look every bit of that height though with the case and bezel design. Should be good. 

Anyone got shipping yet?


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

That's great. I was wondering why Zelos did not take advantage of one of the slimmest movements in their 2892 versions. 

Pretty interesting since the NH35 version is basically much thicker.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

They probably had to make a case that could accommodate both. 

I imagine if it was 2892 only they could have shaved it down a mm or more. 

(Wow, that sounds crazy in isolation, but a mm or two of thickness is surprisingly noticeable on the wrist or really in all directions whether diameter or lug length)


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> They probably had to make a case that could accommodate both.
> 
> I imagine if it was 2892 only they could have shaved it down a mm or more.
> 
> (Wow, that sounds crazy in isolation, but a mm or two of thickness is surprisingly noticeable on the wrist or really in all directions whether diameter or lug length)


Yes, that was what I thought. Why not use the Nh35 with date window if that's the case? Cheaper and still within the thickness (since the non date already houses it)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

On its way!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> On its way!


That's fast!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

We will see what happens. 

Zelos often seems to ship by colour, when we try to figure out a pattern here. Though I think there have also been random shipping shuffles. 

Anyone else?

I think I was the only blue though. 

I also think I heard the ETA version are further behind. So I think the Nh35s will appear first. 

Fish On!


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

boatswain said:


> We will see what happens.
> 
> Zelos often seems to ship by colour, when we try to figure out a pattern here. Though I think there have also been random shipping shuffles.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking about the blue NH35 version, just don't quite know the shade of this blue and how much sunburst. I'm not normally a sunburst dial fan, was originally thinking about the black dial but then they changed the hands to a gold border - yuck!

Curious to see live pics of the blue!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

For sure!

Sunburst blue can be tricky. When done right it is amazing. When done wrong its a garish purple nightmare that looks cheap.

I much prefer a subtle sunburst that looks almost matte in indirect light then gets subtle spoking in direct light without out too much flash.

Based on the pics near the beginning of this thread in natural light i am optimistic it won't be too purple or crazy.

Fingers crossed



COZ said:


> I'm thinking about the blue NH35 version, just don't quite know the shade of this blue and how much sunburst. I'm not normally a sunburst dial fan, was originally thinking about the black dial but then they changed the hands to a gold border - yuck!
> 
> Curious to see live pics of the blue!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> For sure!
> 
> Sunburst blue can be tricky. When done right it is amazing. When done wrong its a garish purple nightmare that looks cheap.
> 
> ...


The sunburst blue is really beautiful


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Eyeing up one of these if the clasp is too bulky


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Eyeing up one of these if the clasp is too bulky


the original clasp does look a bit right? worried about it too.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> the original clasp does look a bit right? worried about it too.


I am prepared that the stock clasp will feel pretty big and bulky.

The clasp above is $20 which looks like a good quality improvement for pretty cheap if needed.

I like short clasps that show more bracelet links too.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

I see.. do you have a link to the clasp? has to be 22mm right? As Elshan mentioned that the bracelet does not taper.
TIA!



boatswain said:


> I am prepared that the stock clasp will feel pretty big and bulky.
> 
> The clasp above is $20 which looks like a good quality improvement for pretty cheap if needed.
> 
> I like short clasps that show more bracelet links too.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

boatswain said:


> On its way!


Congrats on getting notice, still waiting on mine! It might be a good bit longer for arrival here in the States! I'm hoping that the word "tariff" doesn't intercede into the shipping equation at US Customs. Right now I have a MWW Rattlesnake currently dwelling in a state of limbo for a week 1/2 now, and according to info. giving on the MWW Facebook page the new tariff laws are the reason for the (now) indefinate hold up at US Customs. Hoping for the best with the Swordfish, butttt......We'll see!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> I see.. do you have a link to the clasp? has to be 22mm right? As Elshan mentioned that the bracelet does not taper.
> TIA!


Yup. I assume it's a 22mm clasp with the non tapering bracelet.

The clasp is from strapcode. I have been happy with their products in the past.

https://www.strapcode.com/collections/accessories/products/parts-nt-clasp-003bsp

They have a bunch of other styles too. This one is just my preference for compactness. I may look at other options once the  is in hand to get a feel for style.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Yup. I assume it's a 22mm clasp with the non tapering bracelet.
> 
> The clasp is from strapcode. I have been happy with their products in the past.
> 
> ...


I see.

Yeah, their products are generally great, though I did have a SKX bracelet break down on me recently.

Apparently, one of the screws broke in half. I'm left with a defunct bracelet, with half a screw still in the screw thread.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> I see.
> 
> Yeah, their products are generally great, though I did have a SKX bracelet break down on me recently.
> 
> Apparently, one of the screws broke in half. I'm left with a defunct bracelet, with half a screw still in the screw thread.


O wow.

That really sucks.

Did the watch survive?


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> O wow.
> 
> That really sucks.
> 
> Did the watch survive?


Yeah, thank God it happened while I was placing the watch back into my watch box. Guess some friction must have been there to hold the link.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Likely most reading this thread got the email but looks like Zelos will be at wind up in NY and it’s possible to do a local pickup. 

Anyone going?

It sounds like orders will probably ship when Elshan returns or maybe he has someone to send them out.


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear an issue with Strapcode....I have bought many bracelets and straps from them with no issues and their prices are low.

No shipment yet on my Swordfish order. If Zelos prepares in batches likely in the same order as presented on the website so mine will take longer to ship.

Anxious to see the Aquamarine in person...really like the duotone clean look. Although it will be some time before I am in the states again....

Looking forward to Boatswain's review.....perhaps with a Swordfish beak wearing a blue Swordfish!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

chronomeister said:


> Sorry to hear an issue with Strapcode....I have bought many bracelets and straps from them with no issues and their prices are low.
> 
> No shipment yet on my Swordfish order. If Zelos prepares in batches likely in the same order as presented on the website so mine will take longer to ship.
> 
> ...


It's alright. I'm thinking if I shld order one more now or wait till possible BF sales.

Yes, that aquamarine was the one that caught my eye. But my wife politely told me it could be too feminine for me :/


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Likely most reading this thread got the email but looks like Zelos will be at wind up in NY and it's possible to do a local pickup.
> 
> Anyone going?
> 
> It sounds like orders will probably ship when Elshan returns or maybe he has someone to send them out.


I think he has a team which helps him with the logistics. I'm hoping the shipping occurs the same time as the windup


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> It's alright. I'm thinking if I shld order one more now or wait till possible BF sales.
> 
> Yes, that aquamarine was the one that caught my eye. But my wife politely told me it could be too feminine for me :/


Nah, just tell her she can borrow it anytime

I don't think it's feminine. If that dial was in a dress watch case...maybe.

The rest of the watch is so strong looking it just comes off as fun I think.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

chronomeister said:


> Sorry to hear an issue with Strapcode....I have bought many bracelets and straps from them with no issues and their prices are low.
> 
> No shipment yet on my Swordfish order. If Zelos prepares in batches likely in the same order as presented on the website so mine will take longer to ship.
> 
> ...


I have caught sailfish before but not Swordfish.

Not sure how long a full review will take. Depends how excited I get and how busy life is. Usually 1-2 weeks after receiving it.

I will weigh in with off the cuff thoughts and pics here though of course


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Nah, just tell her she can borrow it anytime
> 
> I don't think it's feminine. If that dial was in a dress watch case...maybe.
> 
> The rest of the watch is so strong looking it just comes off as fun I think.


That's what I thought too. But anyway, I've eyes for the traska freediver as well, that shld satisfy the 'feminine' colour category.

And I was really looking out for a black sand dial, similar to nodus' Contrail.


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

jamesezra said:


> It's alright. I'm thinking if I shld order one more now or wait till possible BF sales.
> 
> Yes, that aquamarine was the one that caught my eye. But my wife politely told me it could be too feminine for me :/


Sorry to hear that you have issues with colours...........

My masculinity is obvious.

Perhaps you may want to send some emails to Roger Federer and other athletes for wearing Pink outfits.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

chronomeister said:


> Sorry to hear that you have issues with colours...........
> 
> My masculinity is obvious.
> 
> Perhaps you may want to send some emails to Roger Federer and other athletes for wearing Pink outfits.


Hahahaha. I actually think pink is cool.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Trick or treat?










I will try to get pics out today but work and home life are looking busy so no promise.

I generally like to open a new piece when I am in a space to enjoy it. So crazy as it may sound I might open it tomorrow.

...unless there is rabid demand then perhaps there is a window tonight!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Trick or treat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


That's A pic anyway!

That's all that's happened so far though ...


----------



## AJS (Aug 6, 2009)

Pics please!! Quick and dirty is OK.

I need to decide if I'm getting the blue.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok ok...


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Trick or treat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. We are awaiting with bated breath.


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Trick....there's no watch in the roll.....:rodekaarto|o|

Take your time.....we appreciate your time and efforts.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Busy night 

Treat for sure!

but Here are some quick pics in horrible lighting. 
I'll get more tomorrow in natural light.

I reckon the  will change quite a bit in different lights.




























I think I am really going to like this one though 

I'll fire off lots more thoughts and pics tomorrow.

Let me know if there are any questions.

Big review will come in a week or two.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

"How's the lume" you ask?


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Wow. Just Wow.

I cant wait for mine noW!


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Great pics so far! Are the hands outlined silver color or darker gray/black?
Also, a side profile pic would be great, thanks!


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

boatswain said:


> Busy night
> 
> Treat for sure!
> 
> ...


Hands? Is this a proto?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Let's get  day one started!



















Lots more to come.

I'll get some side shots 

Hands are polished steel. So will look dark/black in some lights.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

chronomeister said:


> Hands? Is this a proto?


Regular production piece.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Here you can see the polished hands...










They look dark in most pics due to trying to reduce reflections which then cause the polished frames to go dark. On the wrist it is pretty obvious they are steel though.


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Awesome....thanks for the clarification and super macro pics....had me wondering!

Great work.....

Already cold there, I see.....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wrist shots are coming but here are some good natural light pics.

The blue sunburst dial looks excellent on an overcast day. Love it 

Pairs perfectly with the bezel and the tone of the c3 works really really well, not clashing.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm really happy with the blue dial choice. Great rich colour.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks great and very tempting


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> I'm really happy with the blue dial choice. Great rich colour.


Ever owned an Armida a1? If so how does this compare in wearability? Is the bracelet pretty bulky being that it has no tapper? Does it have half links? Micro adjustments? Since the clasp is so large I wouldn't want to use the slide adjustment since that would make it that much longer. How bulky does the clasp wear? The bracelet is my only real concern with the watch. If it tapered I would have likely bought it by now.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Ever owned an Armida a1? If so how does this compare in wearability? Is the bracelet pretty bulky being that it has no tapper? Does it have half links? Micro adjustments? Since the clasp is so large I wouldn't want to use the slide adjustment since that would make it that much longer. How bulky does the clasp wear? The bracelet is my only real concern with the watch. If it tapered I would have likely bought it by now.


Never had an A1 (though looked plenty!)

I will take some wrist and bracelet shots later today to help best answer the questions.

No half links. Though the links themselves are rather short.

Aside from the ratchet, there are 3 micronadjusts in the clasp.

The non taper and clasp was a concern of mine too and I thought I would get around it by wearing on rubber or replacing the clasp (see some posts above).

Having had it now (briefly) I think the straight bracelet suits it and the clasp while wide at 22mm isn't as bulky as I thought.

Here some other pics in the meantime but I will do some bracelet and clasp pics as soon as I can


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Never had an A1 (though looked plenty!)
> 
> I will take some wrist and bracelet shots later today to help best answer the questions.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply and great pics.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Here are some quick snaps of the fit on my 6.75" wrist

As usual it looks bigger due to lens distortion than real life.

It really is a good size for me. The lugs are short and angle down to hug the wrist.

It's good some good chunk and presence if that's what you are looking for but it also doesn't feel too unwieldy.

I will try it on a strap sometime soon too as I reckon that will trim it down considerably.

As is though I am very happy with it on bracelet and with the stock clasp.
































































I haven't forgotten the side profile pics request. I'll get those soon.


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Some really excellent pics and comments there Boatswain. Impressed with all so far....may very well turn out to be the micro brew value watch of the year.

Pics below from the Zelos website of the Blank Sand Dial and Aquamarine Versions.... 

Check them out at Zelos Website- under Collection select Swordfish 300M, click on the Black Sand Version and select the third pic- zoom in and you will see the detail of the sand dial and as well the excellent color blending of gold rimmed hands, vintage lume and rehaut.....soon mine will be on the way along with a duoclean Aquamarine version with SS bezel. There is also a PVD Black Sand Version....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't think I have given a general impression yet.

Overall the  is great quality and value.

Is it perfect? Nope. 
Is it perfect for $300? Very likely.

Bezel action 
Lume 
Crown 
Alignments 
Materials 
Design
Extras
Details 
Just plain cool 

I will obviously unpack those as I get into the review and other posts here.

don't tell my Mako


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> I don't think I have given a general impression yet.
> 
> Overall the  is great quality and value.
> 
> ...


Awesome breakdown brother. And I'm glad we don't have to buy a separate 20mm clasp!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Awesome breakdown brother. And I'm glad we don't have to buy a separate 20mm clasp!


Yah I would say give it a go. I've had it on the wrist all day under multiple cuffs and it hasn't bugged me. The corners are a bit sharp though so I will give them a little file. I had to do the same to my Mako clasp.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Profile pics including clasp.



















Pretty thick and I had to pull out the calipers as I thought for sure it was more than 13mm. Looks to be about 13.5. I'll get more precise later.

I think that is mostly due to the straight sides and short lugs making it look squat though.

It sits right flat on the wrist which really helps.

Maybe tomorrow I will see how it does with a tight shirt cuff.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

That clasp looks huge but the rest of the watch looks very impressive. One can never go wrong with a blue dive watch. It's a looker.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Yah I would say give it a go. I've had it on the wrist all day under multiple cuffs and it hasn't bugged me. The corners are a bit sharp though so I will give them a little file. I had to do the same to my Mako clasp.


yeah, I noticed that with my other microbrands as well. The clasps then to be a bit sharper. But there's nothing a bit of filing or sanding cant do.


----------



## 3xtra (Nov 5, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Profile pics including clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As usual, nice pics from u. I am undecided between the black sand dial and the sunburst blue dial. Please post more pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dark and stormy night is a great test for WR and lume.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Great pics guys. If this was 40 mm I'd have one in the mail right now. This is another great, original design by Zelos. Bravo.


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

boatswain said:


> I don't think I have given a general impression yet.
> 
> Overall the  is great quality and value.
> 
> ...


Not trying to steal your thunder.....I myself am not that analytical about my watches. I have had the pleasure of collecting a few hundred - mostly complications and diver watches. The great majority gone now ...thanks to our bought and paid for gov enabling the financial crooks to cause the 2nd Great Depression.

Your excellent pictorial and comments have confirmed and exceeded all my Swordfish requirements. I am sure I will be pleased with my 2 Swordfish choices. They will be a nice addition to my now small collection and an excellent partner to my Zelos Hammerheads (my preferred size of 44mm) and other complications and diver watches.

Carry on and THANKS for all your efforts.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

chronomeister said:


> Not trying to steal your thunder.....I myself am not that analytical about my watches. I have had the pleasure of collecting a few hundred - mostly complications and diver watches. The great majority gone now ...thanks to our bought and paid for gov enabling the financial crooks to cause the 2nd Great Depression.
> 
> Your excellent pictorial and comments have confirmed and exceeded all my Swordfish requirements. I am sure I will be pleased with my 2 Swordfish choices. They will be a nice addition to my now small collection and an excellent partner to my Zelos Hammerheads (my preferred size of 44mm) and other complications and diver watches.
> 
> Carry on and THANKS for all your efforts.


Thanks!

Happy to share and answer any questions. It's the price you pay as the first arrival. I harass a lot of people when they get a new watch and I am curious! So I am always happy to answer back. 

I'll get cracking on the full review here ASAP. 
There's lot to like with the Swordfish and anything that's not to like is either an aesthetic matter or not worth fussing about at the price.

I'll try to get more pics up today, so if anyone wants to see anything in particular just ask.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Happy to share and answer any questions. It's the price you pay as the first arrival. I harass a lot of people when they get a new watch and I am curious! So I am always happy to answer back.
> 
> ...


Would love to see some comparison shots to other watches of similar size, but that obviously depends what you've got in the collection at the moment. The side profile shot reminds me a bit of the Seiko Samurai re-issue, but without the polished portion in the middle that gives it some more visual interest. Does the Swordfish seem a bit slab-sided in real life?

And if you're willing to take it off the bracelet, would love to see some shots on NATOs and straps. But I understand if you want to keep it as is for now 

Thanks for all the photos so far, very tempting.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Would love to see some comparison shots to other watches of similar size, but that obviously depends what you've got in the collection at the moment. The side profile shot reminds me a bit of the Seiko Samurai re-issue, but without the polished portion in the middle that gives it some more visual interest. Does the Swordfish seem a bit slab-sided in real life?
> 
> And if you're willing to take it off the bracelet, would love to see some shots on NATOs and straps. But I understand if you want to keep it as is for now
> 
> Thanks for all the photos so far, very tempting.


No prob. I'll try it on some straps for sure over the next couple of days. I am curious how it will look too. I am not sure I have any 22mm natos I'll check!

It's more slab sided than some but not bad really. I don't notice the thickness as much as I thought. It slipped easily under my tightest shirt cuff today. I think it appears a bit taller than it really is. Perhaps due to the short down turned lugs.

I'll be back soon with some pics!


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Profile pics including clasp.
> 
> Pretty thick and I had to pull out the calipers as I thought for sure it was more than 13mm. Looks to be about 13.5. I'll get more precise later.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the profile pics, really helps! This looks to be right on the borderline of thickness/comfort for me, will have to digest a bit, really like the dial though.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Here it is under my cuff




























Coming back to UVALAWs question. I think the slab side is mitigated by the proportions between the midcase and bezel height. The bezel edge is a moderate thickness therefore not making the midcase appear too tall


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Would love to see some comparison shots to other watches of similar size, but that obviously depends what you've got in the collection at the moment. The side profile shot reminds me a bit of the Seiko Samurai re-issue, but without the polished portion in the middle that gives it some more visual interest. Does the Swordfish seem a bit slab-sided in real life?
> 
> And if you're willing to take it off the bracelet, would love to see some shots on NATOs and straps. But I understand if you want to keep it as is for now
> 
> Thanks for all the photos so far, very tempting.


I could compare to:

Seaforth 41mm
Steinhart OT500 43mm
Zelos Mako 40mm
Magrette 44mm
SPB079 44mm
Avidiver 43mm
SMP 41mm
MONTA OK 40.5mm

A couple others but probably less relevant.

Any of those helpful?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

boatswain said:


> I could compare to:
> 
> Seaforth 41mm
> Steinhart OT500 43mm
> ...


I'm thinking these two make the most sense, but I defer to the master reviewer:

Magrette 44mm
SPB079 44mm


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't have many 22mm straps on hand. Would you believe the 22mm NATOs I have are trapped in a brand's wooden box that has swollen shut! Maybe I will try to dry it out to get some natos 

Ok here is the  on BC 315


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

On a Zelos rubber


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Not sure either of those straps does it for me.

Perhaps a toxic magnum in blue 










Needs to be thick enough to visually balance the watch head.

Good be a good combo of the colour matches.

That said it's back into the bracelet and I am happy with the steely look.


----------



## TexWatcher (Jul 21, 2018)

I am excited about this one and would appreciate any real world pics of the black dialed version. 
I read these are shipping now but timing may vary by color and/or movement. Has anyone received a black dialed version yet?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Couple pics from the day




























Really happy with the blue dial in direct light. Not too flashy and in real life there are no purple tones. If anything maybe a touch of green/teal to the blue which I love.


----------



## sgtsla (Aug 10, 2017)

I just ordered the Aquamarine NH35. Love the looks of that dial and steel bezel.










Ken


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

sgtsla said:


> I just ordered the Aquamarine NH35. Love the looks of that dial and steel bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work.

Looking forward to seeing how those look in the wild.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Compare it to the mako please


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Compare it to the mako please


HHM


















































































Here's a quick comparison.

Size - Sword wears bigger but still comfortable. They appear a similar height due to the domed back and crystal if the taller Mako.

Bezel - better action on Sword

Crown - better grip and usability on sword

Case finishing - better on Mako

Dial - different but both excellent quality. More detail on Mako. More open legibility on sword.

Hands - both good

Lume - both excellent, maybe better on sword. I will do a big test soon for the review

WR - Mako 500 vs 300. However both are more than adequate.

Clasp - same. Maybe a bit better finishing on sword. Corners not quite as sharp.

Bracelet - better on Mako. Finish and comfort.

Movement - better on Mako - well depends. The 2892 is better than the sw200. The sw200 is better than the NH35.

Straps - Mako has rubber and leather. Sword just leather

Boxing - same

Value - both excellent

Hope that helps!

Let me know if you want to see anything else


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Just confirmed with Elshan that my Swordfish (black) will be shipping in 1-2 weeks' time.
I think the bluesy were shipping first. Otherwise, that would mean that @boatswain is a VVVVVIP


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My guess it was luck of the draw before the windup hiatus. .

I also wonder if they come in batches to Zelos from the factory? I'm basing that on the fact that the 2892s are supposed to come later.

Jamesezra did you order a Nh35a or 2892?


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

Really love the look of this... I can't believe how affordable it is for the specs, either.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

LinuxJonCB said:


> Really love the look of this... I can't believe how affordable it is for the specs, either.


It's tough to beat really in a dollars to specs battle.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> My guess it was luck of the draw before the windup hiatus. .
> 
> I also wonder if they come in batches to Zelos from the factory? I'm basing that on the fact that the 2892s are supposed to come later.
> 
> Jamesezra did you order a Nh35a or 2892?


NH35 for me. Similar movement as yours right?


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

jamesezra said:


> NH35 for me. Similar movement as yours right?


No date...............


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

chronomeister said:


> No date...............


Yeah. And cleaner too.

Was thinking that the 2892 could have been put to better use ie slimmer case.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Yeah. And cleaner too.
> 
> Was thinking that the 2892 could have been put to better use ie slimmer case.


Totally agree.

That's the trouble with sharing movements sometimes.

This case is great for the NH35 but the 2892 should be in a slimmer case. But I understand the economy of scale of one case design for both.

Yup I'm NH35.

I love a good symmetrical dial so I am happy without a date so far. It's Oct 16th right?

I got a jump start on the review this weekend to my surprise, so hopefully by the end of this week I can get something out.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Nah, it's the 10 Feb. 

But just wondering why didn't he just use the NH35 for the date version?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks BW for the mako comparison! Side by side the sword looks huge but on the wrist they look very similar.

Glad to hear about the sword's clasp. I had to scrub the corners of the mako's clasp against a scotch brite because it was too sharp. I'm surprised they didn't have to declare it as a weapon to clear customs.

I still think that the bracelet could've used some taper. Probably just the angle but to my eyes, the bracelet dominates the watch vs complementing it.

I wonder if Elshan chose not to put a date to the NH35 version to better distinguish it from the 2892? Otherwise he'd have to print Swiss movement on the dial or have it etched on the caseback.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Nah, it's the 10 Feb.
> 
> But just wondering why didn't he just use the NH35 for the date version?


Yah, not sure.

Maybe he wanted a visually differentiation between the eta and seiko versions.

I think If date and no date were available with both movements and all dials, I would still have ended up with a blue no date seiko. So I am happy 

As an aside this watch is very photogenic. My camera though keeps wanting to add purple tones to the dial in some lights. For those curious in natural light there is no purple to my eyes.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Thanks BW for the mako comparison! Side by side the sword looks huge but on the wrist they look very similar.
> 
> Glad to hear about the sword's clasp. I had to scrub the corners of the mako's clasp against a scotch brite because it was too sharp. I'm surprised they didn't have to declare it as a weapon to clear customs.
> 
> ...


You are most welcome. 

Yah I was surprised how much bigger the Swordfish looked side by side. But on the wrist the difference doesn't seem as large. I think the more open dial of the Swordfish accentuates the difference, the Mako has a pretty tight dial with the big chapter ring on an already smaller face.

I am a little surprised how happy I am with the bracelet and clasp visually. I thought I would really want a taper too. It probably still would be better with a taper but I'm not fussed as is.

As this seems geared as a value piece do you think a straight bracelet is cheaper to make than a tapered one as all links are the same? I have no idea. I also was expecting a standard clasp initially as I imagine they are cheaper than the ratchet models.










Are you thinking of getting one?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bezel test


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I was only vaguely interested mainly because the price-specs ratio is up there but in the end, I think I'll skip this one. 

Crazy as it may seem, I try to avoid 22mm lug widths when I can since they normally translate to a bigger watch. I think I'll wait for the upcoming ventus that I believe is smaller in all dimensions. 

Thanks again for sharing your thoughts on this watch!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> I was only vaguely interested mainly because the price-specs ratio is up there but in the end, I think I'll skip this one.
> 
> Crazy as it may seem, I try to avoid 22mm lug widths when I can since they normally translate to a bigger watch. I think I'll wait for the upcoming ventus that I believe is smaller in all dimensions.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing your thoughts on this watch!


No sweat. I am mostly a 20mm guy too. Though I do have a couple 22s and a 24 as well.

New Ventus eh? I'm happy with my Mori. 
Is there a thread started for that one?


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Sunday night impulse buy. 

I went for the blue NH35 mostly because I prefer no-date watches. The big price difference didn’t hurt either.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Welcome to the club! You'll love it (judging by boatswain's photos)



LosAngelesTimer said:


> Sunday night impulse buy.
> 
> I went for the blue NH35 mostly because I prefer no-date watches. The big price difference didn't hurt either.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Sunday night impulse buy.
> 
> I went for the blue NH35 mostly because I prefer no-date watches. The big price difference didn't hurt either.


Nice!

I hope you like it.

It's about as sane an impulse buy as you could have I reckon. 

Here's something to tide you over...


----------



## Redbeardsghost (Feb 16, 2017)

Yup. Gotta have the blue nh35. It is beautiful. You guys sold me. Thanks for all the amazing pics and reviews. I thought I wanted it, now I can't live without it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Redbeardsghost said:


> Yup. Gotta have the blue nh35. It is beautiful. You guys sold me. Thanks for all the amazing pics and reviews. I thought I wanted it, now I can't live without it.


Right on 

(But I may be biased...)


----------



## Redbeardsghost (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks Boatswain! Pics to follow when mine arrives. I have a 7.5" wrist. Big boy wrist shots coming.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Video of the black sand.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Redbeardsghost said:


> Thanks Boatswain! Pics to follow when mine arrives. I have a 7.5" wrist. Big boy wrist shots coming.


I think it will probably look perfect on your wrist.


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

v1triol said:


> Video of the black sand.


Looks like you are the first one to receive their black sand dial Swordfish....Congrats. Looking forward to seeing detailed macro zoom pics.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

chronomeister said:


> Looks like you are the first one to receive their black sand dial Swordfish....Congrats. Looking forward to seeing detailed macro zoom pics.


Sorry mate - video is not mine, I just shared it

Can't wait to see more live photos of this meteorite dial btw!


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

After seeing live pics of the watch in the video, the thickness doesn't look too bad, still on the fence with this one. My one last question to those who have the piece in hand, can you tell me the weight of the head only (as I will probably put on rubber)? Thanks.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Would love to see a video/ more pics of the blue green aquamarine version...any being sent to reviewers?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

It is gonna be a good watch!


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Is Zelos a member here?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

v1triol said:


> It is gonna be a good watch!
> 
> View attachment 13618919


Did you order that one?!

The geometric case and meteorite dial look really good together.


----------



## JSI (Dec 12, 2012)

Black sand ordered yesterday!!


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

v1triol said:


> Is Zelos a member here?


Yes he is! I don't think he participates nearly as much anymore. I'm assuming he stays pretty busy with his brand and I'll guess that some of the other "social media" formats that have a more direct access point to his target demographic keep him busy also. Who know's he might even "have a life" outside of WUS ;-) . That said, I'm sure he peeks in from time to time. Here's a WUS link in which he's caught participating in a Zelos thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/dang...os-chroma-review-1326034.html?highlight=Zelos


----------



## Redbeardsghost (Feb 16, 2017)

Hey Boatswain! How long did it take for your Swordfish to arrive from the time you ordered? Just curious.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Redbeardsghost said:


> Hey Boatswain! How long did it take for your Swordfish to arrive from the time you ordered? Just curious.


About a week I think.  once it shipped it was pretty quick about 3 days.

However I got lucky as it shipped before they headed to the windup event in NY. I think there was a newsletter that came out saying something about scheduling last week. My guess is that shipping will resume soonish if they are now back from that trip. But I am only guessing.

Still loving it.










I have got side tracked (main-tracked?)by real life but I hope to get the full review up by the end of the weekend or maybe sooner. I'll post a link here when it's up.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Eagerly awaiting a shipping notice for my blue/nh35 Swordfish. Placed the order on 11/4 but nothing yet.


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

LOVE the sandwich dial. More companies need to make them.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

It's a here today, gone tomorrow micro. The whole draw of a micro is to get the most bang for your buck. Go NH35, enjoy it for a bit, sale it, and move on.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

CM HUNTER said:


> It's a here today, gone tomorrow micro. The whole draw of a micro is to get the most bang for your buck. Go NH35, enjoy it for a bit, sale it, and move on.


Let's not miss out the idea that some micros have innovative designs eg Zelos


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Review is up now



























Here's the link to the review

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/boatswain-reviews-zelos-swordfish-4826865.html


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Any pictures of the meteorite? Thinking of getting that one as I would like a meteorite in my collection and it won't break the bank. TIA

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Gregger said:


> Any pictures of the meteorite? Thinking of getting that one as I would like a meteorite in my collection and it won't break the bank. TIA
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I think the bluesy was the first to be shipped out before Elshan went to WindUp. 
Have not seen the meteorite in the wild though.

Hoping they start shipping the other variants this week.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Gregger said:


> Any pictures of the meteorite? Thinking of getting that one as I would like a meteorite in my collection and it won't break the bank. TIA
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Here's a video review of it...


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

FYI: two weeks from order and still waiting on shipping confirmation.


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> My wallet weeps at this. Elshan posted these pics on the FB group and stated they will be available in about 3 weeks time. Approx. USD299 fpr NH35, USD500 for 2892 with a date at 6.
> 
> Help.


Great. Just great. Well, sign me up for that black dial and NH35.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice manly dive watch,blue dial is so good it's really quite evil..


----------



## r_macus (Nov 13, 2018)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> FYI: two weeks from order and still waiting on shipping confirmation.


Exactly the same with a blue here. No updates since placed order on 4/11


----------



## xuan87 (May 6, 2016)

Met up with Elshan for a long overdue lunch with the express purpose of picking up a Swordfish from him. He brought 3 models for me to choose from (Black Sand, Black Sand PVD, and Blue) and I chose the Black Sand in the end. He also showed me some of his upcoming models, a couple of them almost ready for sale except for a missing variation each, and he should also be launching a lower cost Ventus model for us poor folks (Imma get one of those!). Pardon for the poorly lighted photos, our usual cafe was full and we had to settle for a badly lighted starbucks. I apologized for the weird orientation of the photos, since they appeared upright on my phone.








Color accuracy is abit off, plus the watches are still wrapped in protective film so they appear more glossy and shiny than they really are







Chose this model due to the combination of vintage lume, and textured dial







The PVD color was nicer than I thought, a medium grey hue, rather than a dark grey or black. But I prefer the contrast of the SS.







This was my second choice, love the dark blue. But the textured dial of black sand won me over.







Bonus photo of titanium dasmascus!







Able to take a much better photo of my own Black Sand, with protective film removed. I would have preferred to wear it with the leather strap, but Elshan forgot to bring it, hence have to settle for the metal bracelet. Personally too heavy for my liking but YMMV.







42mm is the largest size that my petite Asian wrist can support.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

^ no pictures of the ventus?


----------



## xuan87 (May 6, 2016)

Oh should probably also help Elshan give a few updates:

Shipping was delayed, as some of you guess, due to WNW Wind Up and probably my lunch with him didn't help. You can be ensure he spent the rest of today doing the shipping, which is slower than other brands because he insisted on doing a quick check-through of every single watch before it is shipped out. All of your watches should come with Elshan's personal fingerprints!

Elshan used to be more active on this forum, but recently not so as he's wiped out with other social stuff especially emails and the Zelos facebook page, where he thinks it's a more effective form of communication. So if you need to get in touch with him, just email him! Or join the Zelos facebook group.


----------



## xuan87 (May 6, 2016)

househalfman said:


> ^ no pictures of the ventus?


Sorry, the only photos were on his phone, no physical model yet. It's a smallish watch, possibly smaller than the Mako or around the same size.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

xuan87 said:


> Oh should probably also help Elshan give a few updates:
> 
> Shipping was delayed, as some of you guess, due to WNW Wind Up and probably my lunch with him didn't help. You can be ensure he spent the rest of today doing the shipping, which is slower than other brands because he insisted on doing a quick check-through of every single watch before it is shipped out. All of your watches should come with Elshan's personal fingerprints!
> 
> Elshan used to be more active on this forum, but recently not so as he's wiped out with other social stuff especially emails and the Zelos facebook page, where he thinks it's a more effective form of communication. So if you need to get in touch with him, just email him! Or join the Zelos facebook group.


Thanks for sharing the photos. Great to hear that he's doing well.

We could probably do a local GTG (if he has time!).

Cheers!


----------



## grizzlebar (Oct 20, 2018)

Just ordered the NH in black sand.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Welcome to the club!



grizzlebar said:


> Just ordered the NH in black sand.


----------



## r_macus (Nov 13, 2018)

The tracing update is in. Due delivery tomorrow. I hope customs and vat isn't a dampener. Looking forward to see it in the flesh ESP. the lume and if i can cope with the clasp or not.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

r_macus said:


> The tracing update is in. Due delivery tomorrow. I hope customs and vat isn't a dampener. Looking forward to see it in the flesh ESP. the lume and if i can cope with the clasp or not.


Congrats. 

Which version did you get?

I just peeked and it looks like all the seiko versions are sold out (except the more expensive meteorite I think?)


----------



## r_macus (Nov 13, 2018)

Got the blue seiko. Really surprised how quick they all sold out. I just hope it's not a real clunky heavy lump. Only meteorite left, which i don't think works as well.


----------



## dm13 (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm an old Homestar Runner fan and that Zelos logo reminds me of Coach Z!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 3xtra (Nov 5, 2007)

Haven’t received a shipping update. Can’t wait to get the swordfish on my wrist.


----------



## grizzlebar (Oct 20, 2018)

Same here. Black Sand PVD!!!!


----------



## 3xtra (Nov 5, 2007)

grizzlebar said:


> Same here. Black Sand PVD!!!!


Please update with pics when you get it. It's a sin not to do so haha.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

My first Zelos and I can't say I'm happy with the purchase. It just arrived and I noticed the seconds hand is bent to the left towards the tip. I've contacted Elshan and hope he makes this right. I'm not exactly thrilled about having to send the watch back to Singapore.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Damn, Elshan responded within minutes even though it's the middle of the frickin' night in Singapore! Not pleased to receive a defective watch but truly impressed with their follow up and CS. He's sending out a replacement and a paid return label for the defective watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Damn, Elshan responded within minutes even though it's the middle of the frickin' night in Singapore! Not pleased to receive a defective watch but truly impressed with their follow up and CS. He's sending out a replacement and a paid return label for the defective watch.


That's too bad. But...that's a pretty good response.

I figure stuff can go wrong with any product, including watches, and it's how you get treated in that situation that counts the most.

I am glad to hear there's a solution. Disappointing start though. Hopefully your new one is in hand soon and you can move on


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Glad that it's being resolved!

Elshan tends to reply emails in the wee hours of the night (like now) in Singapore. He mentioned that it helps him to think in the peaceful and quiet night


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine is still going as the daily driver. 




























My best friend snuck in with a black sand NH35 order. He has never showed an interest in watches, but the Swordfish caught his eye when I was wearing it and he jumped in. Fun to see and hopefully will be a nice connection for us. I am not sure if he has got any shipping info yet though.


----------



## r_macus (Nov 13, 2018)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> My first Zelos and I can't say I'm happy with the purchase. It just arrived and I noticed the seconds hand is bent to the left towards the tip. I've contacted Elshan and hope he makes this right. I'm not exactly thrilled about having to send the watch back to Singapore.
> 
> View attachment 13653491


Wow that's unlucky. That seconds hand isn't right at all ,there is a slight gap of lume also. Got mine today as well , pleased so far. Positives are the lume, fit , value , looks and packaging and accessories.
My not so good , the yellow minute track markers are very hard to see, and with the width of the minute hand it can be a bit tricky to adjust the time, though not overly hard , it's just a slight niggle. The box is pretty poor finish, but at least it's useable unlike other watch boxes. I have my straps , the supplied roll with two watches inside and spring bars and spring bar tool inside it.

The sunburst is brilliant with the sandwich dial, the bezel is just great in every way, crown action is lovely. Case finish , crystal and the yellow second hand are all great. The clasp and bracelet is not as bad as I feared it was going to be , it works well for the type of watch it is, a diver.

What would I change? I'd like to scrape 1/2 mm of the depth and either keep it flat crystal or possibly a slight domed with the newer depth. Use a different colour on the minute markers. I would still taper the bracelet and clasp down to 20mm even though it works well enough. Maybe another year warranty?

I know I will be keeping this one for a good while.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm not really considering the bracelet - the sheer size of the clasp and non-tapering style make it look like a manacle to my eyes. In addition, I hate dealing with pin/collar resizing so it'll likely stay in the box while I wear the watch on a strap. 

I am very impressed by the Horween leather strap that came with the watch. Once it breaks in, I bet it'll be super comfortable and hold up over long term use.

While I do like the watch - assuming Elshan sends one with no QC issues this time - I'm thinking this will likely be my last sub $400 automatic. Based on my experiences, too many corners have to be cut to get a watch down to this price. I've encountered this with other micros along with inexpensive Seikos and Orients. Obviously, there are exceptions - I love my Lorier Neptune and Seiko SRP and wouldn't hesitate to recommend them. 

Elshan must be walking a tightrope - meaning his watches are feature-rich - depth rating, sapphire, diver's extension clasp, sandwich dial, crazy lume - but something's got to give. What's likely to "give" are the last few percentage points of finessing that just can't be executed at this price point. 

Alas in this life, you get what you pay for 99% of the time.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I'm not really considering the bracelet - the sheer size of the clasp and non-tapering style make it look like a manacle to my eyes. In addition, I hate dealing with pin/collar resizing so it'll likely just stay in the box while I wear the watch on a strap.
> 
> I am very impressed by the Horween leather strap that came with the watch. Once it breaks in, I bet it'll be super comfortable and hold up over long term use.


Just a note that it's single sided screws on the bracelet.

I wonder if it could pull off a straight endlink tapered bracelet? I usually prefer fitted endlinks but sometime with short lug a straight endlink can work.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Just a note that it's single sided screws on the bracelet.
> 
> I wonder if it could pull off a straight endlink tapered bracelet? I usually prefer fitted endlinks but sometime with short lug a straight endlink can work.


LOL! Thanks for correcting me. I saw the arrows on the back of the bracelet links and just assumed they were split pins.

As for straight endlinks, I'm not a big fan in general.


----------



## OTS (May 22, 2008)

Placed order for a Black Sand Seiko model on 11/4. Received shipping notification today. Should be here Wednesday. Yay!
For those who have received their Swordfish, did you have to pay customs fees? Want to get an idea of what to expect since this is the first watch I’ve ordered from outside the USA.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

OTS said:


> Placed order for a Black Sand Seiko model on 11/4. Received shipping notification today. Should be here Wednesday. Yay!
> For those who have received their Swordfish, did you have to pay customs fees? Want to get an idea of what to expect since this is the first watch I've ordered from outside the USA.


exempt if under $800


----------



## OTS (May 22, 2008)

taike said:


> exempt if under $800


Thank you for that bit of information, Taike.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Got notice today that the aqua colored dial that I ordered, has been shipped. So, hopefully arrival will be early next week, here in the states.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchobs said:


> Got notice today that the aqua colored dial that I ordered, has been shipped. So, hopefully arrival will be early next week, here in the states.


That'll be exciting to see in the wild!

Probably the hardest colour to predict.


----------



## 3xtra (Nov 5, 2007)

Not mine, sharing this pic taken from zelos timekeepers fb group.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Normally I am ceramic bezel guy but that stainless insert looks sharp.


----------



## 3xtra (Nov 5, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Normally I am ceramic bezel guy but that stainless insert looks sharp.


Agreed. Good looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Ya man. That aquamarine was my first choice but as you guys know, my wife reminded me that I'm a blacksand kinda guy.


----------



## 3xtra (Nov 5, 2007)

jamesezra said:


> Ya man. That aquamarine was my first choice but as you guys know, my wife reminded me that I'm a blacksand kinda guy.


Either choice is good. Of course it will be best to have them all.

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

3xtra said:


> Either choice is good. Of course it will be best to have them all.
> 
> Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


Gotta catch them all, I would say too!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

It has arrived 

What a beauty!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> It has arrived
> 
> What a beauty!


Congrats!

Worth the wait?


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Worth the wait?


Yeah man. Totally. What a beauty. And the value this package provides is insane.

I was worried about the height and the claps but I think on handling it, my worries have vanished.

One question though, is the crown supposed to be lumed as well?

Picture to show how pretty the lume Combi is.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My crown isn’t lumed. 

Probably a cost saver. I’m ok with that as I think it’s a bit gimmicky.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> My crown isn't lumed.
> 
> Probably a cost saver. I'm ok with that as I think it's a bit gimmicky.


Roger that! Me too. I'm fine with it actually. Was just wondering since previous models had it.


----------



## 3xtra (Nov 5, 2007)

jamesezra said:


> Yeah man. Totally. What a beauty. And the value this package provides is insane.
> 
> I was worried about the height and the claps but I think on handling it, my worries have vanished.
> 
> ...


The lume looks amazing. The crown is not lumed for swordfish. Nice to have but not a deal breaker.


----------



## OTS (May 22, 2008)

Ordered a Black Sand NH35 on 11/4 and it arrived at my door today. Great looking watch and am very happy with it. I left the metal band on it as I liked how it looked with the watch. Sizing it was a breeze. Couldn’t find anything negative with it in regards to the fit and finish. Used a size .60 jewelers screwdriver and removed 3 of the half links. Fits great and I do like the Zelos quick adjust clasp. This makes five Zelos watches in my arsenal. Two thumbs up! I guess you can tell I don’t care for Zelos watches 

Just checked the Zelos website and with the exception of the meteorite and PVD models, the NH35 models are already sold out!


----------



## jsg22 (Apr 5, 2012)

jamesezra said:


> Yeah man. Totally. What a beauty. And the value this package provides is insane.
> 
> I was worried about the height and the claps but I think on handling it, my worries have vanished.
> 
> ...


Nice looking lume.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

jsg22 said:


> Nice looking lume.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Thread has gone a bit quiet and here's a pic to liven things up


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks great!

I’m wondering if anyone has an isofrane style strap to try on the Swordfish? I think that may look sweet. 

My buddy ordered one a little while back and hasn’t got his shipping yet. Anyone else still waiting?

I’ve been moonlighting with the Mako. But I plan to get the Swordfish back on soon. Both of them are great daily work watches for me.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Thread has gone a bit quiet and here's a pic to liven things up


How's the lume strength with the vintage lume?


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> How's the lume strength with the vintage lume?


Decent for normal standards but I would think it falls short of the usual Zelos standards. I'm probably spoilt by previous Abyss and Helmsman and I guess that's what I shld have expected from vintage lume.

Not that it distracts me from the beauty of the piece. It's just so easy to wear.


----------



## scarab (Jul 23, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has an isofrane style strap to try on the Swordfish? I think that may look sweet.
> 
> My buddy ordered one a little while back and hasn't got his shipping yet. Anyone else still waiting?


I've ordered the blue one on Nov. 12th but it's still not shipped out. This waiting makes me mad.


----------



## grizzlebar (Oct 20, 2018)

Ordered on the 11th, still waiting....


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

grizzlebar said:


> Ordered on the 11th, still waiting....


Same here.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh dear. Drop Elshan an email?


----------



## grizzlebar (Oct 20, 2018)

Just got my shipping info!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My friend just got his for his black sand.


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

grizzlebar said:


> Just got my shipping info!


Same here. I had also emailed as suggested in jamesezra's post.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

slideit said:


> Same here. I had also emailed as suggested in jamesezra's post.


awesome! Glad to see shipping info being sent out.
Mine arrived without any fanfare though, came home and saw the package on my table


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy to have the  on today


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Happy to have the  on today


Magnificent. Looks pretty cold over there.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Cheers JE

By the way I filed the corners of the 12 o’clock link that goes into the clasp. It now allows that link to sit properly when using the 3 spring bar micro adjusts in the 2 smaller settings. An easy 2 minute fix with a file.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Cheers JE
> 
> By the way I filed the corners of the 12 o'clock link that goes into the clasp. It now allows that link to sit properly when using the 3 spring bar micro adjusts in the 2 smaller settings. An easy 2 minute fix with a file.


You know what, I was just about to post here about that issue. I spent a good half an hour figuring why that link doenst sest properly, when on the middle microadjustment hole. I even swapped that link around to see if it was supposed to be the other way.

Now I know what I have to do 

Thanks again my friend.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone else want to lobby Elshan for a 40-ish mm version? 

I don't know if any other micro is turning out the number of original designs as Zelos.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

pinkybrain said:


> Anyone else want to lobby Elshan for a 40-ish mm version?
> 
> I don't know if any other micro is turning out the number of original designs as Zelos.


I was just thinking today that 40mm would be perfect. 

However, it wears great for a 42 on my 6.75" wrist. Better than the typical enlarging pics show. The size suits its bold clean design. But...I imagine if it was proportionally shrunk to 40 I might choose that. Female articulating endlinks and a strap probably make it wear smaller too. I needs to find a nice strap to try. Thinking the blue toxic magnum may be just the thing


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

My tracking says the watch is already in Australia! Once shipped, it moved quick!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

boatswain said:


> I was just thinking today that 40mm would be perfect.
> 
> However, it wears great for a 42 on my 6.75" wrist. Better than the typical enlarging pics show. The size suits its bold clean design. But...I imagine if it was proportionally shrunk to 40 I might choose that. Female articulating endlinks and a strap probably make it wear smaller too. I needs to find a nice strap to try. Thinking the blue toxic magnum may be just the thing


I have messaged Elshan on Facebook to ask him to consider making the Swordfish in 40mm size. If others do that, he might actually do it.

Zelos is definitely one of those brands I keep an eye out for.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I have messaged Elshan on Facebook to ask him to consider making the Swordfish in 40mm size. If others do that, he might actually do it.
> 
> Zelos is definitely one of those brands I keep an eye out for.


They certainly are adaptive to feedback it seems.

Let's hope a baby Swordfish appears one day.


----------



## grizzlebar (Oct 20, 2018)

Checked on the shipping status and saw this... should I be worried?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

grizzlebar said:


> Checked on the shipping status and saw this... should I be worried?


same status for me. no worries here.


----------



## nosamk (Apr 28, 2014)

I'd love to see this in a 43 or 44mm. I love the design but its too small for me


----------



## grizzlebar (Oct 20, 2018)

Just came in and loving it already. Some more fiddling to do with the strap is in order.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

grizzlebar said:


> Just came in and loving it already. Some more fiddling to do with the strap is in order.


Looking great! I believe this would be the first PVD to appear on this thread.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats Grizzlebar

Looks good in PVD.

Got my blue on today. Hard to tell in the pic but I love the tone and intensity of the sunburst. Just .


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Mine is with the driver! Can't wait


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

The Swordfish (NH35) arrived! Here are some quick shots:



__
https://flic.kr/p/PzKU4B


__
https://flic.kr/p/2azk8sJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/Rd6Wwj

And here is it next to my PADI Samurai, similar in some ways



__
https://flic.kr/p/2azk84h


__
https://flic.kr/p/2azk7Dj


__
https://flic.kr/p/Rd6XbL

Overall (not wearing yet as it's suppose to be a Christmas present from me to me) very happy. The only negative so far is the minute track looking faded and hard to make out in some lights.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

slideit said:


> The Swordfish (NH35) arrived! Here are some quick shots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that meteorite  looks great!

The angular nature of the case ties in well with the angles of the meteorite dial. Very cool.

Yup. I reckon I would opt for a darker contrasting minute track. I knew that going in though and it doesn't bother me really.

Enjoy the delayed gratification as you tuck it away until Christmas. I have done that once or twice. Buying something and then having it held for a later date. Kind of fun!


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

boatswain said:


> that meteorite  looks great!
> 
> Enjoy the delayed gratification as you tuck it away until Christmas. I have done that once or twice. Buying something and then having it held for a later date. Kind of fun!


I'm already having seconds thoughts about delaying the official opening. The dial was such a conversation piece just in my immediate office, imagine how great it would be to have it on over the next few weeks with all the different Christmas events!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

slideit said:


> The Swordfish (NH35) arrived! Here are some quick shots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And there's our meteorite! Absolute beauty. And yes, the Samurai came to mind when I first saw the case shape of the Swordfish. But I guess Elshan made it his own with his dial designs.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## scarab (Jul 23, 2018)

My blue Swordfish arrived today! I'm extremely happy, especially that I was lucky to get number 111  I'll take some more pictures soon


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

scarab said:


> My blue Swordfish arrived today! I'm extremely happy, especially that I was lucky to get number 111  I'll take some more pictures soon
> 
> View attachment 13693537


Awesome number!  Looking forward to see which version yours is.


----------



## grizzlebar (Oct 20, 2018)

Just checked mine. #42 PVD. That makes me happy.


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

I think I'm #25 / 100 meteorite.

Also, since this thread is NH35 or ETA, my NH35 for a test of about 8 hours returned a rate of -2.4s/d.


----------



## scarab (Jul 23, 2018)

jamesezra said:


> Awesome number!  Looking forward to see which version yours is.


It's Blue NH35


----------



## 3xtra (Nov 5, 2007)

It is here! I like how the blue takes different hues when the lighting changes.
 








Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey guys
What's everyone choosing to wear it on, the bracelet or straight onto the leather strap?


----------



## 3xtra (Nov 5, 2007)

slideit said:


> Hey guys
> What's everyone choosing to wear it on, the bracelet or straight onto the leather strap?


I like mine on bracelet.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Yeah the bracelet gives it the OOMPHHH


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

jamesezra said:


> Yeah the bracelet gives it the OOMPHHH


I just sized mine, wearing it now. It certainly has some oomph.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

slideit said:


> I just sized mine, wearing it now. It certainly has some oomph.
> View attachment 13694823


Yeah. The clasp could be narrower though. But yes, OOOOOMPHHH it goes.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

OK, too quiet here.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

slideit said:


> OK, too quiet here.
> View attachment 13699421


Looks great  how are you liking the bracelet?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Elshan got back to me and said that he does not have any plans to produce a smaller version of the Swordfish.:-(


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

jamesezra said:


> Looks great  how are you liking the bracelet?


I like the look of the links. Nice light reflection.
I like the easy extension facility. I it's our summer and my wrist seems to change size regularly during the day. 
I don't so much like how clunky the clasp. Not helped with the inability to properly utilise the micor adjustment.
But the looks win out, so I'll be leaving it on for now.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Yeah I like how it resemble the classic Omega bracelets. 

And I agree with you on the clasp too. I find it a bit awkward that the extension goes outwards (away from wrist) instead of towards. 

I really wished the clasp was slimmer. I could do away with the divers extension. 

But all in all, the overall look and feel is good.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

On the swordfish today


----------



## grizzlebar (Oct 20, 2018)

Anyone out theirs on a nato strap yet? Have a black sand PVD and thinking of going that route.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The presence of a date would make my decision straight forward.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

sticky said:


> The presence of a date would make my decision straight forward.


The ETA version has a date. Maybe you could go for that?


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Would love it if you checked out my video review of the Zelos Swordfish. Overall, it's an impressive piece save for one potential deal-breaker, at least for me.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Would love it if you checked out my video review of the Zelos Swordfish. Overall, it's an impressive piece save for one potential deal-breaker, at least for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. This is a good review which I enjoyed. Liked the watch rolls and the bottle of whiskey on your desk.

Now, to the review, I agree with your take on Zelos. Regarding the bracelet, I've noticed that bracelets seem to be an issue with micro brands. Personally I don't give a crap about bracelets since I'm more of a Tropic/rubber strap guy but I would not want to pay more for a higher quality bracelet. In fact I'd be fine with the watch head alone with a Tropic or NATO strap to cut down costs. But I'm not a microbrand owner like Elshan.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks for watching. 

My attitude is this: if you're going to include something with a watch, be it a strap, bracelet or watch roll, it should be something that reflects positively on your brand. As mentioned in the video, I think this race to the bottom in terms of wanting to pay next to nothing yet demanding all manner of features puts microbrand owners in an awkward position. Some of them, like Lorier, do the right thing in my mind and keep it simple rather than throwing in extras and features of both dubious quality and value. 

As far as the terrible clasp, I also point out that Zelos is not the sole offender here. At least part of the issue is reviewers and forum members whining that the watch lacks "X" "Y" or "Z," like a divers extension no one will ever use, which makes the brand owners feel compelled to include it, even if it's not especially well executed.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Thanks for watching.
> 
> My attitude is this: if you're going to include something with a watch, be it a strap, bracelet or watch roll, it should be something that reflects positively on your brand. As mentioned in the video, I think this race to the bottom in terms of wanting to pay next to nothing yet demanding all manner of features puts microbrand owners in an awkward position. Some of them, like Lorier, do the right thing in my mind and keep it simple rather than throwing in extras and features of both dubious quality and value.
> 
> As far as the terrible clasp, I also point out that Zelos is not the sole offender here. At least part of the issue is reviewers and forum members whining that the watch lacks "X" "Y" or "Z," like a divers extension no one will ever use, which makes the brand owners feel compelled to include it, even if it's not especially well executed.


I agree with you.
The demands from watch buyers puts pressure on the microbrand owners, more often than not, with them providing sub-standard features because "you asked for it".

The clasp which the Swordfish uses can be found commonly in many other microbrands. The Aevig Balaur uses it as well. It's not bad but it could be better.

Personally, I've been scratched by the sharp edges of the clasp a few times. To the extent that I am going to attempt to smoothen the edges through sanding today. (Will report back on that).

Just an after though, Doc does a good job, with the Nth Subs, with a simple clasp. I have a simple push button 22mm clasp incoming, intending to use that for the Swordfish if the above sanding project does not go through.

To summarise this long post, the Swordfish is still awesome. Wear it on a strap (tropic or leather) and it still shines as a super-affordable.


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

jamesezra said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> Personally, I've been scratched by the sharp edges of the clasp a few times. To the extent that I am going to attempt to smoothen the edges through sanding today. (Will report back on that).


I have too when I've used the diver's extension as a quick micro adjustment. It just exposes too many sharp corners. Eventually I'l try it with the leather it came with, and nato down the road.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My two bits is that it's still nice to see a bracelet at the $300 mark. I wasn't expecting perfection there and straps are always relatively easy to find.. Would I have liked a taper? Yup. Would I have preferred a sleeker simpler clasp? Yup. Have I bothered to change it yet? Nope.

I think including a decent rubber strap really would have been the best bet. The leather is nice, however I think it only really works with the black sand version.

Time will tell, and perhaps after awhile I will want a simple more compact clasp, like the one I posted way back. For the $20 or so, it's probably a nice "upgrade" (downgrade ?)


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> My two bits is that it's still nice to see a bracelet at the $300 mark. I wasn't expecting perfection there and straps are always relatively easy to find.. Would I have liked a taper? Yup. Would I have preferred a sleeker simpler clasp? Yup. Have I bothered to change it yet? Nope.
> 
> I think including a decent rubber strap really would have been the best bet. The leather is nice, however I think it only really works with the black sand version.
> 
> Time will tell, and perhaps after awhile I will want a simple more compact clasp, like the one I posted way back. For the $20 or so, it's probably a nice "upgrade" (downgrade ?)


Ok, so I've successfully sanded and rounded the clasp edges so that it doesn't draw blood whenever my appendages run through them.

Still awaiting my 22mm clasp to see if it's a (to quote boatswain) downgradeable upgrade.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Hopefully pictures are clear enough


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

boatswain said:


> My two bits is that it's still nice to see a bracelet at the $300 mark. I wasn't expecting perfection there and straps are always relatively easy to find.. Would I have liked a taper? Yup. Would I have preferred a sleeker simpler clasp? Yup. Have I bothered to change it yet? Nope.


Amazing value for $300. Also, I actually like the extra bits you get (roll, leather..) makes it exciting to open the box!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

slideit said:


> Amazing value for $300. Also, I actually like the extra bits you get (roll, leather..) makes it exciting to open the box!


Yeah, that wooden box is so useful for straps as well!

Back to the issue of rubber strap, I think I saw Elshan mentioning it on FB that he is making available tropic straps for the Swordfish. Not too sure if that would fit the watch. Hopefully there can be some form of discount for them.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I can’t see a tropic being the right thing. Too vintagey. 

It requires a more serious robust style. 

Man I need to just get on that toxic magnum...


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> I can't see a tropic being the right thing. Too vintagey.
> 
> It requires a more serious robust style.
> 
> Man I need to just get on that toxic magnum...


Given that the Swordfish has similar case shape as the Samurai, you may be right that a robust strap is needed.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I think a chunky, rectilinear, isofrane style strap would suit the watch better than a tropic.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Surely someone around here has an isofrane style to throw on theirs? 

I think I am only hesitating to grab one as a 22mm blue isofrane style won't be terribly versatile if it's not a good look on the Swordfish.

I reckon it will need a thick strap due to the tall lugs.


----------



## scarab (Jul 23, 2018)

boatswain said:


> By the way I filed the corners of the 12 o'clock link that goes into the clasp. It now allows that link to sit properly when using the 3 spring bar micro adjusts in the 2 smaller settings. An easy 2 minute fix with a file.


Could you please share a photo?  Non-usable micro adjustments is the only thing I don't like in my Swordfish. It would be great to fix it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scarab said:


> Could you please share a photo?  Non-usable micro adjustments is the only thing I don't like in my Swordfish. It would be great to fix it.


Happy to help

Remove the last link that attaches to the clasp by depressing the spring bar tips.

Once the link is out you can file down the inner upper corner. No need to be pretty as it's hidden inside the clasp. It should just take a couple passes with a file.



















The trick is that it needs to clear the interior ridge (blue arrow). It doesn't take much but then the end link will lie flat and parallel to the clasp. You will now have functioning fixed micro adjustments.










It's odd that manufacturers can make clasps that don't have usable micros. I know C Ward had one on their first tridents too. Not sure if that resolved now.

This clasp is obviously a common stock part across many brands and so it's funny that it also isn't functional. Perhaps they reckon people will just use the ratchet. I don't know. Still, it would be easy to fix.

Or maybe the issue is with the style of bracelet link used. Perhaps Some styles it works some maybe not. I suppose it's feasible the clasp and bracelet aren't made in the same place.

Anyhow, hope that helps!


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Happy to help
> 
> The trick is that it needs to clear the interior ridge (blue arrow). It doesn't take much but then the end link will lie flat and parallel to the clasp. You will now have functioning fixed micro adjustments.
> 
> Anyhow, how that helps!


I'm sure it will help me too. Seeing how little change is needed makes me more likely to have a go. Just need to find a metal file that's not been rusting away in the shed.


----------



## scarab (Jul 23, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Happy to help
> 
> Remove the last link that attaches to the clasp by depressing the spring bar tips.
> 
> Once the link is out you can file down the inner upper corner. No need to be pretty as it's hidden inside the clasp. It should just take a couple passes with a file.


Thanks a lot boatswain! I've just done trick according to your advice and my micro adjustments work like a charm. My Swordfish fits my wrist perfectly now  
You're right, it's a shame that no one has made initial tests before launching the bracelet into production.
Thanks again!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scarab said:


> Thanks a lot boatswain! I've just done trick according to your advice and my micro adjustments work like a charm. My Swordfish fits my wrist perfectly now
> You're right, it's a shame that no one has made initial tests before launching the bracelet into production.
> Thanks again!


Awesome glad it worked for you. 

I am happier with mine set to the middle fixed micro adjust and the ratchet fully closed.

I could see going out again though for the summer.

Enjoy


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for the pictorial guide, @boatswain.

Shall go look for a file and try it out.

On a side note, I think the Devilray uses the same clasp as well. Wonder if that has the same problem.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Thanks for the pictorial guide, @boatswain.
> 
> Shall go look for a file and try it out.
> 
> On a side note, I think the Devilray uses the same clasp as well. Wonder if that has the same problem.


Definitely the same but it seems to be missing the micro adjusts.

Perhaps it was an extra feature that could be ordered from the factory and so maybe as an add on to drill the extra holes it wasn't thought out.

Still just speculating.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchobs said:


> View attachment 13715565
> 
> View attachment 13715575
> 
> ...


Nice to see some pics of the aqua!

How do you like the colour?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Thanks for the pictorial guide, @boatswain.
> 
> Shall go look for a file and try it out.
> 
> On a side note, I think the Devilray uses the same clasp as well. Wonder if that has the same problem.


it was a problem on the tropics, but the problem was "solved" for the devilray by eliminating the micro adjustments


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Ah yes. The tropics. Thanks for the insight @taike


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyone having to use a little more force and grip strength when turning the bezel than you were expecting? I just compared it to a couple of other divers (PADI Samurai and Richard LeGrand) and the Swordfish just seems to need more effort, sometimes my grip would slip.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

slideit said:


> Anyone having to use a little more force and grip strength when turning the bezel than you were expecting? I just compared it to a couple of other divers (PADI Samurai and Richard LeGrand) and the Swordfish just seems to need more effort, sometimes my grip would slip.


Hmm. Mine seems fine.


----------



## JSI (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow, all the NH35 version except for the meteorite are sold out....damn that was fast. 
Glad I got my Black/Sand when I did.


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

I did a bit of filing on both the sharp clasp extension corners and the more important micro adjustment end link. Forgot to photograph the end link, but you can see the results









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

slideit said:


> I did a bit of filing on both the sharp clasp extension corners and the more important micro adjustment end link. Forgot to photograph the end link, but you can see the results
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. The end link looks like it can go in fully now. And gone are the sharp corners.

May I know which file did you use? Trying to assemble a tool box of some sorts.


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

jamesezra said:


> Looks good. The end link looks like it can go in fully now. And gone are the sharp corners.
> 
> May I know which file did you use? Trying to assemble a tool box of some sorts.


I used this file that I picked just to do this. About 5 Aussie dollars. I ended up giving the filed edges a quick rub with Cape cod for smoothness









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

slideit said:


> I used this file that I picked just to do this. About 5 Aussie dollars. I ended up giving the filed edges a quick rub with Cape cod for smoothness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see. Thanks for the cape cod tip. I was wondering what I could do to smoothen the edges.

Nice mouse btw


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

jamesezra said:


> I see. Thanks for the cape cod tip. I was wondering what I could do to smoothen the edges.
> 
> Nice mouse btw


The mouse is to give scale. I'm a professional.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

slideit said:


> The mouse is to give scale. I'm a professional.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


 good point. And good comparison!


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

I really wish Zelos would do a re-issue of the swordfish...perhaps with a black date wheel w/ the Seiko movement. This watch is wildly popular and waay too limited! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bankingaddict (Jan 3, 2019)

I missed it too


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Swordfish getting some Beach action









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

back on for today.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love the lume


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Swordfish again today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tonight my wife said "what was that watch with the huge clasp you were wearing yesterday?"



Yah...I guess it is pretty big.

Still, hasn't bothered me much or enough to spend the $20 on a more compact clasp. Perhaps down the road.

Still want to find a nice rubber pairing too. Seeing my friend wearing his black sand on leather strap, it looks sharp.

Of course maybe a isofrane style or maybe a BC315


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wearing the Swordfish today




























I have a consolidation looming and I thought the Swordfish may be threatened. Then I put it on today and man I makes me smile . I thinks it's mostly the blue dial and bezel


----------



## LdnJack (Jul 15, 2017)

I've put my blue NH35 Swordfish on a spare Alpina rubber strap which I think works pretty well. The only thing that really bothers me is the very obvious Alpina branding on the strap (which would be totally fine on an Alpina watch but bugs me when on another brand!). It's not at all clear in the photos but the blue is a perfect match to the bezel blue. Here's a few photos, not a patch on Boatswain's superb photography but hopefully they give some idea how the Swordfish works with this type of strap.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

LdnJack said:


> I've put my blue NH35 Swordfish on a spare Alpina rubber strap which I think works pretty well. The only thing that really bothers me is the very obvious Alpina branding on the strap (which would be totally fine on an Alpina watch but bugs me when on another brand!). It's not at all clear in the photos but the blue is a perfect match to the bezel blue. Here's a few photos, not a patch on Boatswain's superb photography but hopefully they give some idea how the Swordfish works with this type of strap.
> 
> View attachment 13881793
> View attachment 13881795
> ...


Looks great on blue rubber!


----------



## LdnJack (Jul 15, 2017)

Trying the Swordfish on another new strap. This is the new hybrid strap from Christopher Ward which is made of cordura inset in rubber and is designed as a water resistant strap to go with their latest Trident Mk3 range. I really like this combination and I think this strap will stay on the Swordfish for good.













View attachment 14155545


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

LdnJack said:


> Trying the Swordfish on another new strap. This is the new hybrid strap from Christopher Ward which is made of cordura inset in rubber and is designed as a water resistant strap to go with their latest Trident Mk3 range. I really like this combination and I think this strap will stay on the Swordfish for good.
> 
> View attachment 14155535
> View attachment 14155539
> ...


Cool looking strap and combo


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Just got a newsletter about bronze Swordfish.














































The teal fume Dial looks pretty neat. It would be interesting to see real world pics of that one.

Also there was mention of new steel models in July. I wonder if that means more of the same, new dials or if any other changes have been made.


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

While waiting on my William Walker Watch, I'm still wanting a bronze diver. The bronze Swordfish is tempting me. I really prefer small watches, so an Obris Morgan Nautilus or Ergon Maelstrom are the two I was focusing on. However, this one is just so good, I'm tempted. I had a Seiko Samurai for a while that wore great - I'm thinking this will wear about the same. 

Just got my first 38mm watch, though, and strongly prefer the size. I like small, period, so I'm debating if I should consider this. It's just so good, I can't dismiss it.

Also, I like all the colorways here, and I agree on wanting to see a real life picture of the teal, in particular.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Just got a newsletter about bronze Swordfish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go.

Elshan posted these on the Zelos Timekeepers FB group. He also mentioned that the second batch of SS Swordfish will have a new bracelet and clasp (improved upon user feedback).


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Lume shot


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Elshan posted these on the Zelos Timekeepers FB group. He also mentioned that the second batch of SS Swordfish will have a new bracelet and clasp (improved upon user feedback).




That looks amazing.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> That looks amazing.


Yes. I'm worried. I might bite.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sadly I moved my SS blue on in a consolidation but my best friend wears a black sand SS Swordfish as his daily and it reminds me how much I miss that blue one.

This looks tempting. I think I prefer the cleaner simpler dial over the SS and boy oh boy that faded teal looks killer with the bronze.



The real world pics above make the teal look mellower which I like.


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Sadly I moved my SS blue on in a consolidation but my best friend wears a black sand SS Swordfish as his daily and it reminds me how much I miss that blue one.
> 
> This looks tempting. I think I prefer the cleaner simpler dial over the SS and boy oh boy that faded teal looks killer with the bronze.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm leaning toward the Nautilus for size and me loving everything about it. But...
$299 for this is amazing, and, like you, I think that the teal/bronze combination is singularly cool. I love all the colorways and am torn between all of them. However, getting a great deal makes me love a watch all the more, and the ultra-low price of the non-meteorite NH35s is amazing.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like the regular blue too. At first blush i would probably rank my preferences as

1 teal
2 blue
3 black sand
4 meteorite
5 blue meteorite. 

In terms of value...it’s darn impressive. It’s Kickstarter territory pricing from an established brand. Usually you would see brass not bronze at this price point too.


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

MarkBishop said:


> While waiting on my William Walker Watch, I'm still wanting a bronze diver. The bronze Swordfish is tempting me. I really prefer small watches, so an Obris Morgan Nautilus or Ergon Maelstrom are the two I was focusing on. However, this one is just so good, I'm tempted. I had a Seiko Samurai for a while that wore great - I'm thinking this will wear about the same.
> 
> Just got my first 38mm watch, though, and strongly prefer the size. I like small, period, so I'm debating if I should consider this. It's just so good, I can't dismiss it.
> 
> Also, I like all the colorways here, and I agree on wanting to see a real life picture of the teal, in particular.


 I Kickstarted the William Walker as well, but went ahead and sprung for the teal bronze for three reasons: I have an 8 inch wrist so 42mm is a decent size, and my son has monopolized my Mako v2, and I have no teal dial watch.

I am really looking forward to the William Walker though, and hope it competes aggressively work my Borealis Adraga in my favorites list. My (slight) worry is the fellow doing the Kickstarter is new to the watch biz, and that there will be imperfections in the overall package. At the end of the day, a smooth bezel field model wins out over a diver for me, so my hopes are high.


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

pherble said:


> I Kickstarted the William Walker as well, but went ahead and sprung for the teal bronze for three reasons: I have an 8 inch wrist so 42mm is a decent size, and my son has monopolized my Mako v2, and I have no teal dial watch.
> 
> I am really looking forward to the William Walker though, and hope it competes aggressively work my Borealis Adraga in my favorites list. My (slight) worry is the fellow doing the Kickstarter is new to the watch biz, and that there will be imperfections in the overall package. At the end of the day, a smooth bezel field model wins out over a diver for me, so my hopes are high.


Your thoughts on the William Walker are very similar to mine. I, too, prefer a smooth bezel to diver bezel. I like a lot about dive watches, but the bezel isn't generally one of them. I'm glad I backed the William Walker, but I have some of the same fears you do. It's no knock on the creator - he's doing great. However, first-time watch projects come with all sorts of surprises, I'm told, so lots can go wrong. Having imperfections or more delays is just a risk we're having to live with on this one.

With the wait, I'm still itching for a bronze watch. Diver is fine, but I'd prefer on the smaller side. I think this would wear OK, and it looks great. 6.5 inch wrist here, though, and I'm finding I prefer my watches quite small. Because of that, if I get a bronze diver, I might get an Obris Morgan Nautilus. It's 39mm/40mm big, depending on the measurement. Its lug to lug length is actually longer than this one, believe it or not, but all the reviews overwhelming say that it just wears small, very much so. I also like its looks. Tough call, or I might just be patient and hope for the William Walker to be just what I wanted. I do choose it for a reason, after all.


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

MarkBishop said:


> Your thoughts on the William Walker are very similar to mine. I, too, prefer a smooth bezel to diver bezel. I like a lot about dive watches, but the bezel isn't generally one of them. I'm glad I backed the William Walker, but I have some of the same fears you do. It's no knock on the creator - he's doing great. However, first-time watch projects come with all sorts of surprises, I'm told, so lots can go wrong. Having imperfections or more delays is just a risk we're having to live with on this one.
> 
> With the wait, I'm still itching for a bronze watch. Diver is fine, but I'd prefer on the smaller side. I think this would wear OK, and it looks great. 6.5 inch wrist here, though, and I'm finding I prefer my watches quite small. Because of that, if I get a bronze diver, I might get an Obris Morgan Nautilus. It's 39mm/40mm big, depending on the measurement. Its lug to lug length is actually longer than this one, believe it or not, but all the reviews overwhelming say that it just wears small, very much so. I also like its looks. Tough call, or I might just be patient and hope for the William Walker to be just what I wanted. I do choose it for a reason, after all.


Yeah, I considered an OM Nautilus early on, and to be frank, I didn't like how the website couldn't show the pics of the individual hand combinations and as I delayed over that, I became less enamored of the bezel. If I ever come across one for a steal I'd pick it up though.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I have the OM and I wouldn't sell it, the design is very very unique and the side profile of the lugs is beautiful, keep in mind it has a 9015 movement instead of the Seiko. On the other hand I saw the Zelos email this morning and I just impulsively ordered one. I haven't had a Zelos since the Hammerhead, so time to flip a few more watches.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Bronze arrived today. Wow!!!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow 

Very nice 

Super clean looking and I love the lumed minute track. I didn't expect that

Can't wait to see the teal dial.

I'm trying to hold for something else right now but these are pretty tempting.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I'd get one!!!! They hold value pretty good, so you can always sell if it's not you

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hm.... I still haven't gotten my tracking number


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Number 8 it looks like. I ordered 10 seconds after my email hit. I love all of Elshan's bronze watches.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I think he does such a nice presentation with all his watches. This is no exception, box, warranty card, horween leather band, beautiful leather watch roll.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

But this bronze really belongs on that leather!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Last for the night.....Zelos bronze on leather collection!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I hope its not too big, it looks wider than the Hammer head


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Angled in for photo....its very close in size and wears really nice.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> I hope its not too big, it looks wider than the Hammer head


I had both, before selling the Swordfish V1.

The Swordfish is indeed wider than the HH. Could be due to the slightly thinner bezel as well.


----------



## big_aug (Jun 3, 2019)

I got my tracking for the teal bronze swordfish this morning. I had initially ordered meteorite, but he sent me a pic of the teal on the brown leather and it totally changed my mind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

big_aug said:


> I got my tracking for the teal bronze swordfish this morning. I had initially ordered meteorite, but he sent me a pic of the teal on the brown leather and it totally changed my mind.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome 

Can't wait to see that one!


----------



## big_aug (Jun 3, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Awesome
> 
> Can't wait to see that one!


Me neither. I bet it looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

big_aug said:


> Me neither. I bet it looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it does


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Still waiting for mine, it's in Taiwan right now


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Back on rubber for travel..









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## big_aug (Jun 3, 2019)

Mine is scheduled for delivery Monday. Luckily, I'm off Mondays.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big_aug (Jun 3, 2019)

Great looking watch. Great presentation from Zelos with the wooden box and watch roll too. Mine appears to have some patina developing on it when arrived. Some might have been disappointed that it's not mint out of the box, but I'm OK with it. It feels good on the wrist.

The dial is gorgeous. The case looks nice. The weight is very heavy in the hand but feels right on the wrist. The crown and winding is satisfying. I don't think I care too much for the rubber strap but I want to try it a while before moving to the brown leather. I think I'd like it more if smaller adjustments were possible.

Good purchase for $300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big_aug (Jun 3, 2019)

Lower light shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

That teal looks darker than in Zelos pics


----------



## big_aug (Jun 3, 2019)

AVS_Racing said:


> That teal looks darker than in Zelos pics


It's hard to capture it, but I'd say you're not wrong.

Personally, I think it looks fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Back on leather!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Glencoe said:


> View attachment 14312373
> View attachment 14312375
> View attachment 14312377


Wow! That fume teal dial looks awesome 

Congratulations!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Love it!!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Finally got it, not a huge fan of the rubber strap as it seems stiff but everything else looks great


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Finally got it, not a huge fan of the rubber strap as it seems stiff but everything else looks great
> 
> View attachment 14335251


Right on 

How's the blue dial?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

The blue dial is quite dark, much darker than the bezel, the dial looks black a lot of the times


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

New steel versions are up for presale, including several shades of blue and a full lume dial:

https://zeloswatches.com/collections/swordfish-diver


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like the teal!

I imagine like the bronze it will be a little more subdued looking in real life










I asked Zelos for a picture of the new clasp that's mentioned too as I couldn't find it on the website



















Certainly more slim and compact than the standard ratchet style which I think is an improvement. You can also see the new bevels on the bracelet links I think in those pics.

I like the slightly tweaked dial layout out too with less colours and contrasting minute track.

I wonder if the lighter dials would have benefited from dark hands and index outlines. 

On the fence myself with some things coming but at the very least I hope we get some pictures to enjoy here!

Always great to see Zelos improving as they iterate.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

There is also a forged carbon dial available


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Why must Elshan do this to me!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## big_aug (Jun 3, 2019)

Craustin1 said:


> There is also a forged carbon dial available
> 
> View attachment 14383927


Does anyone know if this carbon dis model has black pvd bracelet/case like the black sand version or is it all stainless?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

big_aug said:


> Does anyone know if this carbon dis model has black pvd bracelet/case like the black sand version or is it all stainless?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


black sand can be had as SS 
https://zeloswatches.com/collection...swordfish-v2-300m-diver-seiko-nh35-black-sand

or gunmetal PVD
https://zeloswatches.com/collection...iver-seiko-nh35-black-sand-pvd-launch-special

forged carbon is SS only


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I have been really enjoying my Bronze, I am thinking if I should pick up the SS Lume dial too as a daily beater. Only thing it needs is a date function. The case wears much more comfortable than the specs implies.


----------



## big_aug (Jun 3, 2019)

AVS_Racing said:


> I have been really enjoying my Bronze, I am thinking if I should pick up the SS Lume dial too as a daily beater. Only thing it needs is a date function. The case wears much more comfortable than the specs implies.


I have a bronze too. I'm also considering another. I like that ice blue dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Would love to get the white full lume dial....to many other things on the plate atm though....damn

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Anyone getting the teal?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hard to say whether I prefer the bronze or SS2 Dial more...

I think both though are improvements on the first dial by making better use of the minute track. But overall I really like the bold crosshair feel of all of them. And I like sandwiches


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Any good suggestions for water proof straps for the Bronze? I feel its too hot to wear the leather strap and the rubber is still a bit thick and stiff. I have plenty of natos but I don't want damp natos on my skin.....


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Barton and Ritche are both excellent straps to use. You would need to swap out the buckle. Or you can order the strap Elshan puts on standard with his other dive watches. Its not as stiff as this one is. Shoot him an email, hes pretty quick to respond. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrek2 (Mar 29, 2019)

Any difference between the V2 and the first version? (Apart from colour)
Seems like the blue dial one is a darker dark blue and they rid of the yellow hands and indices and all the models have red tipped seconds hands.


----------



## Shrek2 (Mar 29, 2019)

Edit: double post
Double edit: on the website the new improves for the V2 are: chapter ring indices are now all black and the ring itself is slimmer. Bracelet now has polished chamfer on the edges and a new, smaller clasp (I think they may have replaced the diver’s extension with microadjustment holes)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Any good suggestions for water proof straps for the Bronze? I feel its too hot to wear the leather strap and the rubber is still a bit thick and stiff. I have plenty of natos but I don't want damp natos on my skin.....


I tried a couple rubber straps on it and they all felt a bit too thin at the lugs.

I always thought an isofrane style would be great. I was going to go with the toxic magnum.

If I grab one of these v2 SS that would be my strap of choice.

Good luck!


----------



## justrajdeep (Jul 2, 2019)

boatswain said:


> I like the teal!
> 
> I imagine like the bronze it will be a little more subdued looking in real life
> 
> ...


I ordered a teal one. Dont know if the photo is doing justice.


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

Barton makes a very good.... & inexpensive rubber strap. Plus, they have the quick change spring bars built in.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

justrajdeep said:


> I ordered a teal one. Dont know if the photo is doing justice.


I agree 

Looking at real life pics of the bronze version with the teal dial it looks amazing.

Congratulations!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


>


I may or may not be in the minority here but the ratcheting clasp is the worst thing since sliced bread (I don't like sliced breads, don't ask). I'd honestly have a not-always-perfectly-sized bracelet than have a bracelet with a ratcheting clasp. They're functional but boy are they hideously ugly. No offense to those who like them (you're wrong btw, kidding of course).

This new clasp is much better and something that reminds me why Elshan is one of the best in the biz.

I'm sitting out this new batch still but congrats to those who got in or plan on getting in!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> I may or may not be in the minority here but the ratcheting clasp is the worst thing since sliced bread (I don't like sliced breads, don't ask). I'd honestly have a not-always-perfectly-sized bracelet than have a bracelet with a ratcheting clasp. They're functional but boy are they hideously ugly. No offense to those who like them (you're wrong btw, kidding of course).
> 
> This new clasp is much better and something that reminds me why Elshan is one of the best in the biz.
> 
> I'm sitting out this new batch still but congrats to those who got in or plan on getting in!


It's a nice looking clasp and appears to be pretty compact. 

I generally prefer a thinner shorter clasp too. And if presented a choice when buying a watch of having the typical blocky micro ratchet clasp or the typical micro 4-6 hole static micro adjust I would choose the static clasp.

I will admit that I have enjoyed using a ratchet clasp this summer though on hot days. It is handy.

I have found that most ratchet clasp still are very tight on 4mm wetsuit cuff. So I wonder if a smaller clasp with say 3-4 on the fly adjustment positions wouldn't be better for what in reality is daily or seasonal adjustments on land. If I am doing serious water time I usually am wearing a rubber strap.

It seems that the ratchet clasp may be joining the HEV and moving out of fashion now that it has been proven that it is possible to include those features at a reasonable price point.

Now...i am all for on the fly adjustment clasps if they can be kept trim. It just takes more R and D costs that few smaller brands are willing to invest.

But a good clasp sure is rewarding as one of the principal points of tactile interaction used on a daily basis as well as having a major influence in overall comfort.

Hopefully we will see innovation coming to the clasp world.

Zelos getting a custom clasp (not just a laser etched logo on a stock clasp) on the Swordfish at this price is impressive. I imagine they could scale though and likely we will see this clasp on other of their models to justify whatever the cost was to develop it and include it here on the Swordfish.

For the record though I had sliced bread with dinner.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Elshan posted some real live pics of the Swordfish V2 in the Zelos FB Grp. Posting them here for any potential buyers' reference.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Those look great. Seems the teal is much darker and richer in real life.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Is that dark blue or teal? It looks like my blue


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

jamesezra beat me to it. After receiving the Zelos email about the Swordfish stainless steel version 2 launch, I was interested in the steel bezel models. I emailed Elshan on Monday to see if he had real life (non-studio) pics of the ss bezel models. On Tuesday he sent me the same three watch (was tempted to use term thr**some but didn't know if that violate forum rules) pic jamesezra posted. I've been busy at work and preparing to move a freshman to college and I just didn't get around to posting the three watch pic I received.

Based on my only Zelos watch, Mako Bronze V2 in Cobalt Blue, I think the watch pictures on the Zelos site tend to be "bright" (I don't know the proper color terminology, saturated?). I love the color of my Mako but I haven't observed it being the color that is on the Zelos site. From my eye's view, in real life it's a deeper(?) and muted(?) blue compared to the website. I'll attempt to attach the website Mako pic and a pic of my Mako the day I received it.
















On that experience and the three watch pic, I'm interested in the Teal Swordfish. The real life pic appears deeper and muted. While the White/Lume dial is compelling, I have a white dial diver incoming in the next month or two already; the Light Blue, for me, is too light (plus I already have other blue dial watches) and the Helical Blue appears to be the same dial as I have on my Mako. I don't have anything yet in the greenish dial color range.

Of course, all that said, I need another watch like I need a hole in the head...


----------



## Timestop74 (Apr 24, 2010)

I ordered the teal. This will be my first Zelos and is really the only one that interests me currently. I had been on a microbrand kick for the past few months and Zelos was sort of the only biggie I hadn't tried yet. When I saw the white I thought that's the one but something about it is making me think the indexes will be washed out and not that visible. I bet it would have been great if they used the tan lume under it vs. the white. I ended up settling on the teal thinking I'll probably flip this so I'll get something interesting for a bit and never intended to use the bracelet with the ratcheting clasp. Now that I see this new clasp I'm actually pretty darn excited about it getting this Zelos and see how it compares to the other micros I've had though this almost doesn't feel like a micro now but an off brand since they sell so many. Anyway, I'm eagerly anticipating this one.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I would agree that the white dial would benefit from black outlines to indices and hands. 

Congrats on the teal. 

I’m sure it will be an easy flip if needed. 

Any of these shipped yet?


----------



## blobtech (Jan 6, 2017)

I would like to see the white dial in a bronze case with bronze bezel.


----------



## blobtech (Jan 6, 2017)

fresh video review of the white!


----------



## justrajdeep (Jul 2, 2019)

jamesezra said:


> Elshan posted some real live pics of the Swordfish V2 in the Zelos FB Grp. Posting them here for any potential buyers' reference.





Timestop74 said:


> I ordered the teal. This will be my first Zelos and is really the only one that interests me currently. I had been on a microbrand kick for the past few months and Zelos was sort of the only biggie I hadn't tried yet. When I saw the white I thought that's the one but something about it is making me think the indexes will be washed out and not that visible. I bet it would have been great if they used the tan lume under it vs. the white. I ended up settling on the teal thinking I'll probably flip this so I'll get something interesting for a bit and never intended to use the bracelet with the ratcheting clasp. Now that I see this new clasp I'm actually pretty darn excited about it getting this Zelos and see how it compares to the other micros I've had though this almost doesn't feel like a micro now but an off brand since they sell so many. Anyway, I'm eagerly anticipating this one.





AVS_Racing said:


> Is that dark blue or teal? It looks like my blue


The blue one looks exactly like the seiko srpa21 dial. Cant wait to see the teal one ...


----------



## mattybumpkin (May 1, 2009)

Received shipping notification, mine being delivered tomorrow. Ordered 8/12.


----------



## blobtech (Jan 6, 2017)

White dial ordered 8/19, shipped from Singapore 8/21, and scheduled for morning delivery 8/23! 
The website says to allow 2-3 weeks for delivery.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats on shipping guys!


----------



## MLsims (Dec 29, 2018)

jamesezra said:


> Elshan posted some real live pics of the Swordfish V2 in the Zelos FB Grp. Posting them here for any potential buyers' reference.


I'm not sure what it is - but the bezel on these looks really unattractive to me. It's a shame because I really like the new Swordfish with the spiral pattern on the dial.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

I like V2 because it now has the minute markers that stand out and it has really nice colors...... but that bezel.......... Just doesn't visually work for me. It doesn't fit with the overall design of the watch. And of course any white dial divers watch should have black outlined hands. 

I flipped my V1 with one of the smoothest ETA 2892 movements I've encountered because I couldn't see the minute markers and that bothered me to no end on a dive watch. I can deal with hard to see minute markers on a dress watch but not on a dive watch. Problem fixed but...... In my opinion, the series has a long way to go before I reach for my wallet again.


----------



## Timestop74 (Apr 24, 2010)

Teal arrived today at 9:40 am by the Fedex guy. The watch surprised me a bit. Looks a lot better than I expected. Here are some initial impressions. The bezel is thinner than I thought it would be which I like. I'm a stainless bezel guy so this is great but since it's thin a colored bezel might look good too. The NTH bezels are just way too thick. The dial is great. Really striking and the color help mask that there are only just cutouts for the indices and it offers good contrast with the stainless case. The Ice blue would look great too and may be a bit more subtle. The big thing is the bracelet. It tapers which I think helps it TREMENDOUSLY along with the smaller clasp. The old bracelet it almost looked like you had a watch on the top and bottom of your wrist it was so big and non tapering. The rounded edges make it look much more refined from pictures I've seen. I wore a different watch all day today and just now putting it on for the evening and about to go visiting. The clasp is secure though a little rough in operation as in with both buttons pushed it is still hard to pry it off and needs a little jiggling to open. Not a big deal and at least it's secure. I'm going to enjoy wearing this one for a bit.


----------



## justrajdeep (Jul 2, 2019)

Timestop74 said:


> Teal arrived today at 9:40 am by the Fedex guy. The watch surprised me a bit. Looks a lot better than I expected. Here are some initial impressions. The bezel is thinner than I thought it would be which I like. I'm a stainless bezel guy so this is great but since it's thin a colored bezel might look good too. The NTH bezels are just way too thick. The dial is great. Really striking and the color help mask that there are only just cutouts for the indices and it offers good contrast with the stainless case. The Ice blue would look great too and may be a bit more subtle. The big thing is the bracelet. It tapers which I think helps it TREMENDOUSLY along with the smaller clasp. The old bracelet it almost looked like you had a watch on the top and bottom of your wrist it was so big and non tapering. The rounded edges make it look much more refined from pictures I've seen. I wore a different watch all day today and just now putting it on for the evening and about to go visiting. The clasp is secure though a little rough in operation as in with both buttons pushed it is still hard to pry it off and needs a little jiggling to open. Not a big deal and at least it's secure. I'm going to enjoy wearing this one for a bit.


That looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## justrajdeep (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## justrajdeep (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Damn I just noticed the end links that sticks out. Do you find that pushes the l2l too much? I've started to stay away from watches with end link centers that sticks out cuz it doesn't wrap the wrist as nicely


----------



## mattybumpkin (May 1, 2009)

First Pics...


----------



## justrajdeep (Jul 2, 2019)

mattybumpkin said:


> First Pics...
> 
> View attachment 14417985
> View attachment 14417987


That is a gorgeous dial pattern. Congrats!!!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

would any of you guys who have the Zelos rubber strap (like the one that comes with the bronze Swordfish) care to comment on it please? I am trying to decided which color of SS swordfish to order and asked Elshan if I could also order the rubber as an add-0n. $50

I have straps that cost more than $50 surely but for rubber it has to be pretty special to cost that much IMO. H2O rubber costs more but it is a great strap, Breitling, Omega, and similar brands of course and Isofrane cost more.... but other than those rubber is typically a less expensive option.

Its a great looking design though.

thanks in advance.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm still wearing my bronze on it, sometimes I find it stiff. And the rubber has gotten quite grippy at times and kinda turns into a dust magnet. I still prefer Isofrane as the rubber doesn't grip and it is a bit softer


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

would any of you guys who have the Zelos rubber strap (like the one that comes with the bronze Swordfish) care to comment on it please? I am trying to decided which color of SS swordfish to order and asked Elshan if I could also order the rubber as an add-0n. $50

I have straps that cost more than $50 surely but for rubber it has to be pretty special to cost that much IMO. H2O rubber costs more but it is a great strap, Breitling, Omega, and similar brands of course and Isofrane cost more.... but other than those rubber is typically a less expensive option.

Its a great looking design though.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Timestop74 (Apr 24, 2010)

Dark Overlord said:


> would any of you guys who have the Zelos rubber strap (like the one that comes with the bronze Swordfish) care to comment on it please? I am trying to decided which color of SS swordfish to order and asked Elshan if I could also order the rubber as an add-0n. $50
> 
> I have straps that cost more than $50 surely but for rubber it has to be pretty special to cost that much IMO. H2O rubber costs more but it is a great strap, Breitling, Omega, and similar brands of course and Isofrane cost more.... but other than those rubber is typically a less expensive option.
> 
> ...


I would have liked to try the rubber but since I heard it was stiff it was a turn off. The most comfortable rubber strap I've tried recently is the Helm FKM rubber. It's super soft, thick and not tacky. It's the best rubber strap I've ever had and beats out Breitling (too sticky/somewhat stiff), Panerai (slightly stiff) and all the Benito Centurini, Barton and Hirsch rubber straps I've had. The branding isn't crazy on it either so I can wear it with other non Helm watches. I do wish the Zelos strap were more flexible and not sticky as it looks great.


----------



## Timestop74 (Apr 24, 2010)

AVS_Racing said:


> Damn I just noticed the end links that sticks out. Do you find that pushes the l2l too much? I've started to stay away from watches with end link centers that sticks out cuz it doesn't wrap the wrist as nicely


It's funny, I also avoid any watch normally that has this type of endlinks but I don't find it hurts it too much for my 6.5 inch. I did buy this before I knew it had the upgraded bracelet and never really intended to even unwrap the bracelet. I did just measure it now and was surprised to see it was roughly 52mm! I think since the case lugs jut down at a 45 degree angle matching the endlink protrusion it isn't as notable and the bracelet doesn't "break" at that area. I'll upload some pictures of what I mean in a bit. I may be a little forgiving due to the type of watch and price but I'm a bracelet guy overall and the endlink design isn't that bad to me.


----------



## Timestop74 (Apr 24, 2010)

Timestop74 said:


> It's funny, I also avoid any watch normally that has this type of endlinks but I don't find it hurts it too much for my 6.5 inch. I did buy this before I knew it had the upgraded bracelet and never really intended to even unwrap the bracelet. I did just measure it now and was surprised to see it was roughly 52mm! I think since the case lugs jut down at a 45 degree angle matching the endlink protrusion it isn't as notable and the bracelet doesn't "break" at that area. I'll upload some pictures of what I mean in a bit. I may be a little forgiving due to the type of watch and price but I'm a bracelet guy overall and the endlink design isn't that bad to me.


Taken with a crappy phone in bad lighting. I took one on center of the wrist then with it pushed off to one side to show how it looks when the watch is shifted accentuating the poor lug design (ANY watch with this design has poor lug design in my opinion and is a pet peeve of mine). I've had an Omega PO which had this badly and the Borealis Cascais which would be unwearable (if the bracelet actually fit under a 7inch wrist anyway ).


----------



## blobtech (Jan 6, 2017)

I have been looking for a white dialed watch and figured this was a good opportunity to try out a full lume dial. 
This model is a bit dull for my tastes, and went back into the box unworn. I think those of you who have ordered the metallic dials will be pleased.

The lume is great- hour markers will read a little green during the day but the dial stays white.
Bezel action is the best of any of my microbrand watches, crisp with no play.

The watch is comparable to the Kingsbury Dark Water 300 I just received as well as some Deep Blue watches.

I am not sure if I want to try to mod this or sell/return.
Possible mods would be a slightly domed crystal, a more prominent AR tint, additional polished accents on the case, and Maybe I could split the sandwich dial and add polished stainless steel frames for the hour markers.

Photos:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking great!

I’m not sure I realized the new bracelet tapered as well.


----------



## blobtech (Jan 6, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Looking great!
> 
> I'm not sure I realized the new bracelet tapered as well.


Thanks. You are correct. The bracelet tapers from 22mm at the lugs to 20mm at the clasp. The clasp itself is about 22mm wide.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

blobtech said:


> Thanks. You are correct. The bracelet tapers from 22mm at the lugs to 20mm at the clasp. The clasp itself is about 22mm wide.


That will all make a big positive improvement over gen 1.

Trying hard not to get one of these.


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

I like the subtle changes to the dial on the blue sunburst model. It’s a lot cleaner looking and I like that they got rid of the yellow from the previous model. I would be all over this if I didn’t already have a Seiko SLA021 MM300 on the way.


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Sorry - somehow I got a double post.


----------



## Timestop74 (Apr 24, 2010)

Just curious about serial numbers/production numbers with each color variant. I got the teal and my number is 11/100 so I'm guessing 100 made. The review video of either the white or carbon dial as 143 out of 200 (can't tell which version it's showing the back of--guessing white). I'm curious how many blue spiral dial version might be made or black sand. I'm thinking the white, blue spiral and black sand versions Zelos was probably thinking would be most popular so looks like they may have made 200 per run if it matches what I think was the number of white dialed watches made. What are your numbers guys?


----------



## Amin Sabet (Mar 10, 2017)

I just pre-ordered a Midnight Blue for my son and a Black Sand for me.

Anyone have a good rubber strap to recommend for these watches? I was wondering if any of the Crafter Blue ones made for Seiko would fit correctly. Alternatively I might go for my usual Hirsch Pure Rubber but would love to hear of other options.


----------



## justrajdeep (Jul 2, 2019)

Amin Sabet said:


> I just pre-ordered a Midnight Blue for my son and a Black Sand for me.
> 
> Anyone have a good rubber strap to recommend for these watches? I was wondering if any of the Crafter Blue ones made for Seiko would fit correctly. Alternatively I might go for my usual Hirsch Pure Rubber but would love to hear of other options.
> 
> View attachment 14422411


Congratulations to both of you!!
i have heard https://helmwatches.com/rubber.html are good, no personal experience though ...


----------



## mattybumpkin (May 1, 2009)

Timestop74 said:


> Just curious about serial numbers/production numbers with each color variant. I got the teal and my number is 11/100 so I'm guessing 100 made. The review video of either the white or carbon dial as 143 out of 200 (can't tell which version it's showing the back of--guessing white). I'm curious how many blue spiral dial version might be made or black sand. I'm thinking the white, blue spiral and black sand versions Zelos was probably thinking would be most popular so looks like they may have made 200 per run if it matches what I think was the number of white dialed watches made. What are your numbers guys?


200 Blue Spiral made.........


----------



## Timestop74 (Apr 24, 2010)

Amin Sabet said:


> I just pre-ordered a Midnight Blue for my son and a Black Sand for me.
> 
> Anyone have a good rubber strap to recommend for these watches? I was wondering if any of the Crafter Blue ones made for Seiko would fit correctly. Alternatively I might go for my usual Hirsch Pure Rubber but would love to hear of other options.
> 
> View attachment 14422411


I like Hirsch pure rubber. I have a 22mm in olive green and 20mm in black. Bonetto Cinturini model 326 in 22mm I like as well and is beefier than the Hirsch but a little less "refined" and flexible/smooth. It smells great. The strap I found the best recently is the Helm FKM strap. Not necessarily my thing to use other watch brand straps on watches but it only has an "H" on it and I'm really liking these actually blown away since a good rubber strap that fits is hard to find and will look for other FKM options. They're just super soft, thick and not tacky with pretty close spacing on the sizing holes so I get a great fit with a few hole options. It's thick at the lugs but not at the buckle so it doesn't add a half centimeter below the wirst. Just try one. They're only 30 bucks and you can get them from amazn if you want too. If you don't like it I'll buy it off you.


----------



## Timestop74 (Apr 24, 2010)

double post


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Timestop74 said:


> Just curious about serial numbers/production numbers with each color variant. I got the teal and my number is 11/100 so I'm guessing 100 made. The review video of either the white or carbon dial as 143 out of 200 (can't tell which version it's showing the back of--guessing white). I'm curious how many blue spiral dial version might be made or black sand. I'm thinking the white, blue spiral and black sand versions Zelos was probably thinking would be most popular so looks like they may have made 200 per run if it matches what I think was the number of white dialed watches made. What are your numbers guys?


300 black sand


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Timestop74 said:


> I like Hirsch pure rubber. I have a 22mm in olive green and 20mm in black. Bonetto Cinturini model 326 in 22mm I like as well and is beefier than the Hirsch but a little less "refined" and flexible/smooth. It smells great. The strap I found the best recently is the Helm FKM strap. Not necessarily my thing to use other watch brand straps on watches but it only has an "H" on it and I'm really liking these actually blown away since a good rubber strap that fits is hard to find and will look for other FKM options. They're just super soft, thick and not tacky with pretty close spacing on the sizing holes so I get a great fit with a few hole options. It's thick at the lugs but not at the buckle so it doesn't add a half centimeter below the wirst. Just try one. They're only 30 bucks and you can get them from amazn if you want too. If you don't like it I'll buy it off you.


Just checked out those Helm straps.

Looks pretty great

I like the scurfa rubber for 20mm watches but that Helm seems great for 22s that need beefiness at the lugs. Similar practical vibe. I like that.

I have 22mm coming that I was thinking of getting a 22 toxic magnum for (isofrane style) but maybe I'll try the Helm.


----------



## cap.v (Aug 21, 2019)

Currently Zelos sells Swordfish V2. What's the difference between V1 and V2? Is there any info about V3?


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

cap.v said:


> Currently Zelos sells Swordfish V2. What's the difference between V1 and V2? Is there any info about V3?


Different clasp on each version. V2 is smaller and more well refined, V1 is a diver's ext clasp. V2 is small for some wrists.
Newer bracelet seems to have some extra polishing on the edges of the links (I'm going by online reviews) and tapers.
V1 has yellow minute markers, V2 has black min markers
V1 has a yellow seconds hand, V2 is tone on but with a red tip
V2 has new dial color choices except for black sand which was also available in V1.


----------



## cap.v (Aug 21, 2019)

BTW, what level of accuracy should I expect from NH35 variant? Some microbrands calibrate it up to +/- 10 s/d. AFAIK this movement is pretty "stable".


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

The swordfish is very starpogenic, although it is hard to beat the stock bracelet. Here are some pics I took.


----------



## cap.v (Aug 21, 2019)

What's the difference between "launch special" and "normal" price? Considering to buy one, but not sure where to hurry up.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Craustin1 said:


> The swordfish is very starpogenic, although it is hard to beat the stock bracelet. Here are some pics I took.
> 
> View attachment 14426067
> 
> ...


Nice 

What are your thoughts on the carbon dial?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I like it. At first I thought it looked a bit like mother of pearl, but it is different. It has a different kind of layering to it, and it has different characteristics depending on lighting. It is definitely unique.



boatswain said:


> Nice
> 
> What are your thoughts on the carbon dial?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Double post.



boatswain said:


> Nice
> 
> What are your thoughts on the carbon dial?


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

cap.v said:


> What's the difference between "launch special" and "normal" price? Considering to buy one, but not sure where to hurry up.


$50 but there is also no guarantee the color you want will still be there or that any will at all if you wait. Looks like there's a good chance but you never know. Zelos often sell out.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It seems most models/variants don’t make it to “retail”.


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

Full lume dial


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

I had the black Sanded dialed one with ETA2892 and the only thing I liked about the watch was its movement, unfortunately.

Did anyone dislike the bezel action and bracelet? Both felt stiff and impractical to me... the previous versions yellow second hand bothered me also. But the newer line up looks really great though!


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

This was mine on Bertucci strap. It was fitted with a curved set of spring bars.


----------



## Winstons88 (Apr 21, 2019)

awrose said:


> Full lume dial


same one i bought as well. I kind of like it, its different for sure. the price isnt too bad i guess. Id never pay the full msrp of $350 though.


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

Maybe try it on a strap instead of the bracelet? It was fine to me from a wearability perspective, but I think this looks better, at least with the white dial....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

awrose said:


> Maybe try it on a strap instead of the bracelet? It was fine to me from a wearability perspective, but I think this looks better, at least with the white dial....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awrose, are you happy with legibility of white dial silver hands?


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

Mike8 said:


> awrose, are you happy with legibility of white dial silver hands?


I've only had it on for a bit more than a day at this point, but it has not been a problem so far.


----------



## Timestop74 (Apr 24, 2010)

uperhemi said:


> I had the black Sanded dialed one with ETA2892 and the only thing I liked about the watch was its movement, unfortunately.
> 
> Did anyone dislike the bezel action and bracelet? Both felt stiff and impractical to me... the previous versions yellow second hand bothered me also. But the newer line up looks really great though!


Can't comment on the bracelet of the older models. I wasn't a fan of the looks without the taper and big clasp. I actually got mine thinking it had the older bracelet and wasn't going to unwrap the bracelet. No complaints about the new bracelet though I can't seem to get both spring bar tips in the lug holes again after switching to the strap for . Only one side but it's still solidly mounted with just the one. The end links could be better designed for a more harmonious case integration. The bezel action is too firm I think for the level of grip and I can only get good grip at the 12 and 6 positions. The yellow second hand and minute track I wouldn't like on the black sand model. I think the yellow would have gone ok with the teal but I'm glad the hands are polished with the red tips now. I'm still just in the wearing phase. I've worn it straight since Sunday. Maybe getting a little tired of the teal with so many days in a row like that. Could put a super light tan or camel colored ostrich strap on it to change it up. Still too early to tell if I want to keep it or the Obris Morgan Aegis I blue dial I have. It's a fight between the two (or I'll keep both....).


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

Timestop74 said:


> Can't comment on the bracelet of the older models. I wasn't a fan of the looks without the taper and big clasp. I actually got mine thinking it had the older bracelet and wasn't going to unwrap the bracelet. No complaints about the new bracelet though I can't seem to get both spring bar tips in the lug holes again after switching to the strap for . Only one side but it's still solidly mounted with just the one. The end links could be better designed for a more harmonious case integration. The bezel action is too firm I think for the level of grip and I can only get good grip at the 12 and 6 positions. The yellow second hand and minute track I wouldn't like on the black sand model. I think the yellow would have gone ok with the teal but I'm glad the hands are polished with the red tips now. I'm still just in the wearing phase. I've worn it straight since Sunday. Maybe getting a little tired of the teal with so many days in a row like that. Could put a super light tan or camel colored ostrich strap on it to change it up. Still too early to tell if I want to keep it or the Obris Morgan Aegis I blue dial I have. It's a fight between the two (or I'll keep both....).


I think the bracelet has been improved with the clasp but not with no nontapering and SEL, afaik.

Definitely agree on the difficult gripping of the bezel, but I too was able to grip with 6 and 12 o' clock position... so it sounds like it didn't get any improvement on that.

I thought too myself that if I got a blue dial, the yellow second hand would work... but wasn't sure (maybe I didn't like the watch enough to consider further). The newer design with different second hand definitely is an improvement in terms of aesthetic imho.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Feelin' "tealicious" for the ride home today...









Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## iwannaBfishfood (Aug 31, 2019)

Do I have enough of these yet? I unfortunately sold the Meteorite dial.


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

Would you say those sandwitch dials look better in person than on pictures?


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

DanBYU said:


> Would you say those sandwitch dials look better in person than on pictures?


Yes, they have a considerable feeling of depth. This is one of the coolest watches I own right now.


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

pherble said:


> View attachment 14435257


Such a great dial


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

cap.v said:


> BTW, what level of accuracy should I expect from NH35 variant? Some microbrands calibrate it up to +/- 10 s/d. AFAIK this movement is pretty "stable".


IME, you'll rarely get that level of sustained accuracy from an NH-35.

Doc Savage


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> Yes, they have a considerable feeling of depth. This is one of the coolest watches I own right now.


I have the V1 meteorite and quite enjoy it. While I'm not a huge fan of the Engineer bracelet, I have to say that it is incredibly comfortable. The divers extension is what it is. While it works as designed, if you have worn an EZ Glide then everything else is a bit of a disappointment. But I would rather have it than not because I do use it on warm days when my wrist swells just a little.

I love the ETA 2892-A2 movement. It's my favorite automatic movement period. I enjoy the meteorite dial never having one prior. On the meteorite dial the sandwiching is reversed, but it looks great.

I'll probably pick up a gen 2 bracelet in hopes that I like it more. Engineer bracelets look a bit sloppy to me. It's just a personal preference.

I've had this for over a year now and it's my favorite Zelos for all around wear. Sadly the Great White fits a little big on my wrist. It's a bronze. I'll have to be happy that the 40mm bronze Mako is fine though 41-43 is my sweet spot on divers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Trying out some new rubber/silicone. First up....Barton Elite Silicon...clasp exchanged.

Second, Momentum rubber (pretty sure they source from Bonnetto...)

What do you guys think....I dont have a 22 Ritche to try...










Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

brash47 said:


> Trying out some new rubber/silicone. First up....Barton Elite Silicon...clasp exchanged.
> 
> Second, Momentum rubber (pretty sure they source from Bonnetto...)
> 
> ...


The Barton looks great. I think I'm going to try that on my bronze.

Doc Savage


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## big_aug (Jun 3, 2019)

My Swordfish started running hours fast. I contacted Elshan and he said he'd just send me a replacement and have me send mine back. Responded within 10 minutes. Great customer experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

big_aug said:


> My Swordfish started running hours fast. I contacted Elshan and he said he'd just send me a replacement and have me send mine back. Responded within 10 minutes. Great customer experience.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome. And crazy fast.

Magnetized??


----------



## big_aug (Jun 3, 2019)

boatswain said:


> That's awesome. And crazy fast.
> 
> Magnetized??


I can't imagine that's the case. I don't know what happened. I didn't abuse it or anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

big_aug said:


> I can't imagine that's the case. I don't know what happened. I didn't abuse it or anything.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Abuse isn't what causes magnetization. Using a laptop computer with your watch on can do it. Lots of other low impact actions can, too.

It really does sound like it was simply magnetized.

Doc Savage


----------



## nogood (Mar 15, 2013)

Frost!


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

I’d like to see a real life photo of the new blue dial/bezel model. Does anyone have one yet?


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Rgstar28 said:


> I'd like to see a real life photo of the new blue dial/bezel model. Does anyone have one yet?


here here buddy... I plan to get one but trying to choose between the helical and ice blue has been tough


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

decision made.. went helical blue


----------



## big_aug (Jun 3, 2019)

This has been a rough couple weeks for me in watches. I got ripped off by a seller on this forum. Finally got my money back from PayPal on 9/5. Zelos Swordfish stops working. Elshan sends another very fast. Empty package arrived today. It was opened and stolen.

Man hopefully I'm using all my bad luck up for a long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Dark Overlord said:


> decision made.. went helical blue


You have to do a review and post some pictures when you receive it.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

big_aug said:


> This has been a rough couple weeks for me in watches. I got ripped off by a seller on this forum. Finally got my money back from PayPal on 9/5. Zelos Swordfish stops working. Elshan sends another very fast. Empty package arrived today. It was opened and stolen.
> 
> Man hopefully I'm using all my bad luck up for a long time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang, that totally blows. Hopefully your luck will improve dramatically now.

Doc Savage


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

big_aug said:


> This has been a rough couple weeks for me in watches. I got ripped off by a seller on this forum. Finally got my money back from PayPal on 9/5. Zelos Swordfish stops working. Elshan sends another very fast. Empty package arrived today. It was opened and stolen.
> 
> Man hopefully I'm using all my bad luck up for a long time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry to hear it bro.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

big_aug said:


> This has been a rough couple weeks for me in watches. I got ripped off by a seller on this forum. Finally got my money back from PayPal on 9/5. Zelos Swordfish stops working. Elshan sends another very fast. Empty package arrived today. It was opened and stolen.
> 
> Man hopefully I'm using all my bad luck up for a long time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man that is really too bad. I am sorry.

That would be very disheartening. Hopefully you can make things right with the courier or Elshan.


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## iwannaBfishfood (Aug 31, 2019)

I love that Strap combination. Good choice!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HMR170 said:


> View attachment 14468773


That's a rich lookin Dial


----------



## justrajdeep (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That teal looks really good.

Enjoy!


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

Arrived this week. Blown away by quality for the price.


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

Interesting: I just got parts for a longer folding part for the clasp in the mail. I didn't have a huge problem with it personally, but still a nice touch


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Rgstar28 said:


> You have to do a review and post some pictures when you receive it.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

awrose said:


> Interesting: I just got parts for a longer folding part for the clasp in the mail. I didn't have a huge problem with it personally, but still a nice touch


I got mine last week and finally had a chance to install it last night. It makes a HUGE difference for me! I really struggled with sizing the bracelet small enough so it didn't flop around once on my wrist and being able to get it on over my fat hand. The new clasp is a little sticky, but I think it will get better over time. First class CS from Elshan and why Zelos continues to be a favorite micro.


----------



## justrajdeep (Jul 2, 2019)

Metallman said:


> I got mine last week and finally had a chance to install it last night. It makes a HUGE difference for me! I really struggled with sizing the bracelet small enough so it didn't flop around once on my wrist and being able to get it on over my fat hand. The new clasp is a little sticky, but I think it will get better over time. First class CS from Elshan and why Zelos continues to be a favorite micro.


Did you get any notification email that they send it out? I dont stay in the older address anymore, would have helped if i knew if something arrived.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

justrajdeep said:


> Did you get any notification email that they send it out? I dont stay in the older address anymore, would have helped if i knew if something arrived.


No notification e-mail. I had actually e-mailed Elshan about the clasp after reading about it on the website. He responded that they were going out in two weeks and it did arrive two weeks later. I would e-mail Elshan (address listed on website) and let him know you need one sent to a new address.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

What was the issue with the clasp?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

It was a bit short for those of us with large hands. The new one addresses that.



boatswain said:


> What was the issue with the clasp?


----------



## SupraManZ (Feb 2, 2014)

Any news if there will be a Orange Swordfish with a Stainless Bezel? If so, I'm in!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Back on the wrist


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> Back on the wrist
> 
> View attachment 14609807


Langhap sarap!


----------



## Wolves5970 (Mar 15, 2019)

after a few months of ownership my Zelos Swordfish Bronze developed a problem with the bezel (broken spring) probably due to patina build up. Emailed Elshan & he offered to have the watch back for repair or send me the springs to do it myself. So, I opted to do it myself as it's easy. Have to say love the watch & Elshan is a great guy to deal with. &#55357;&#56908;


----------



## Wolves5970 (Mar 15, 2019)

View attachment 14647013
after a few months of ownership my Zelos Swordfish Bronze developed a problem with the bezel (broken spring) probably due to patina build up. Emailed Elshan & he offered to have the watch back for repair or send me the springs to do it myself. So, I opted to do it myself as it's easy. Have to say love the watch & Elshan is a great guy to deal with. ?


----------



## guric1van (Jul 29, 2017)

i recently got mine and found that the bezel does not rotate as easily/smoothly as it should, takes way too much effort to turn.


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)

guric1van said:


> i recently got mine and found that the bezel does not rotate as easily/smoothly as it should, takes way too much effort to turn.


I've had my bronze Swordfish since August and initially the bezel was very hard to turn, but it has broken in and now turns very easily. I didn't lubricate it because if it had an o-ring, I wasn't sure of what kind of rubber it was and I didn't want to damage the o-ring. It just broke in by using the bezel. It's like butter now.


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)

double post


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Also never hurts to run some warm water over the bezel while slowly turning to clear out any manufacturing grack. 

Often an easy initial solution to stubborn bezels.


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Bonkers...





































* pictures taken from Elshan's post on Facebook


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Whoa. That's cool.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

But damn I sold my sword fish already, just slightly too big for me and doesn't have a date


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Was thinking about selling my bronze swordfish. Ill keep it a few months longer to see if this pans out!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------

